#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Карма

## Йошкаролинка

Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?

----------


## Lanky

Потому что тело это рупа, а значит подверженно старости, болезни и смерти.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.03.2015), Won Soeng (02.03.2015), Yeshe (01.03.2015), Говинда (01.03.2015), Гошка (02.03.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (04.03.2015), Эделизи (02.03.2015)

----------


## Yeshe

> Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


так странно слышать подобное от буддиста! Я понимаю, в системе, где бог решает все, этот вопрос поднимают часто. И им как раз очень сложно объяснить, почему это происходит. Например, почему болеют несчастные маленькие дети, которые еще не успели "нагрешить"? И тогда им надо придумывать море глупостей, чтобы оправдать "действия" или "решения" бога. Но в буддизме этого нет, и объяснения не нужны. Это таковость. Это неизбежно. Не так, значит иначе, но старение, болезни и смерть будут все равно.

----------

Аньезка (02.03.2015), Говинда (01.03.2015), Дордже (02.03.2015), Нико (01.03.2015), Фил (01.03.2015), Эделизи (02.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

Это не испытание. 
Так получилось. 
Почему?
Предположим отследили на 1000000 жизней назад причину и что это даст?
Какая разница?
К нам эта причина отношения иметь не будет, а все необходимые обобщения уже и так сделаны в Благородном Восьмеричном Пути и сверх того - не требуется.
Есть чем заняться.
А у Тхит Нат Хана будет благое перерождение.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


Чуть добавлю ко всему, правильно сказанному выше о _телесных_ страданиях и неизбежности старения, болезней и смерти. 
Хотя, конечно, тяжёлая болезнь может оказаться и следствием прошлой кармы, срабатывающей "по инерции" даже у достигших непревзойдённого  совершенного пробуждения и уже не создающих новой кармы...

В общем, если говорить по порядку, то под кармой (в широком смысле) понимается закон причин и следствий, означающий _личную ответственность_ любого существа за все и каждое из _его_ осознанных или намеренных деяний, совершённых им с безначальных времён. 
В ходе множественных перерождений каждое чувствующее существо совершило бессчётное множество преднамеренных деяний самого разного рода. Что и откладывается в его "кармическом резерве" в виде семян, "спящих" до момента, когда создадутся условия, благоприятные для прорастания того или иного семени. Благим намеренным деяниям соответствуют благие плоды/последствия, неблагим -- неблагие...

По сути же, механизм действия кармы во всех его деталях, как говорил Будда, невообразимо сложен и недоступен пониманию простого непросветлённого человека. Хотя _общий_ принцип её действия -- известен. Но не то, когда, как и где прорастёт тот или иной плод некоего деяния.
И в этом смысле не стал бы пророчествовать, каким будет следующее перерождение (и будет ли оно вообще) почтенного Тхить Нят Ханя.

Что касается испытаний, так вся жизнь любого человека (и любого существа) -- сплошные испытания.
И вот рекомендации, как к ним относиться:

[Приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния называется способ совершенствования в Пути, при котором подвергающийся страданиям и лишениям внутренне обращается к себе со словами: «Ранее в течение бесчисленных кальп я, следуя самости и будучи разнузданным и безнравственным, неисчислимо многих обижал, ненавидел и убивал. _Ныне же я, даже не чиня никому зла, пожинаю плоды прежних своих неблагих деяний. И ни боги, ни люди не способны знать, что [меня] ожидает. И я добровольно, смиренно, без обиды и жалоб, должен принимать это_». В сутре сказано: «Испытывая страдание, не горевать». Почему — так? Потому что это, будучи осознано и неуклонно исполняемо, помогает преисполненному обид вступить на Путь. Таково разъяснение названного «[приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния».

Второе — соответствовать обусловленности.
Все чувствующие существа не имеют самости, и всё, [с ними] происходящее, обусловлено. _Страданий и радостей каждый удостаивается согласно условиям и карме. Если я одержал победу, удостоился вознаграждения, славы и тому подобного, то это — благодаря моим прошлым деяниям в предшествующих существованиях. И ныне я обретаю это, пока условия не будут исчерпаны. Чему же тут радоваться?_ [Если познал, что] обретение и утрата обусловлены, [то] ум ни возмущается, ни смущается. [Оставаться] невозмутимым ветрами радости — это и есть сокровенное следование Пути. Таково сущностное объяснение названного «соответствием обусловленности».
Подробнее -- см. "ОБЩЕЕ РАЗЪЯСНЕНИЕ ВЕЛИКОГО НАСТАВНИКА БОДХИДХАРМЫ ЧЕТЫРЁХ СПОСОБОВ ВСТУПЛЕНИЯ НА ПУТЬ ВЕЛИКОЙ КОЛЕСНИЦЫ".

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2015), Нико (02.03.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


Здравствуйте, Йошкаролинка. Не знаю, насколько может способствовать расширению Вашего сознания мой ответ, но попытаюсь поделиться некоторым ощущением.
При прочтении Вашего вопроса возникает устойчивая видимость его укоренения в таком понятии, как "справедливость".
Это самый очевидный план. Также чувствуемы могут быть и такие, не столь отчетливо лежащие на поверхности, планы, как привязанность к:
жизни;
благополучию (телесному и душевному);
некоему благолепию.
Кому как конечно, но мне кажется, что сознание, всерьез оперирующее понятиями, подобными понятию справедливости (и возникающий внутренний протест чувствующего существа феноменам несоответствия наблюдаемого эмпирического бытия этому понятию) лежит вне духовного делания.

----------


## Алик

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


А почему - казалось? Или праведники не могут серьезно заболеть или даже умереть от болезни или насильственной  смертью?

----------


## Дэнни

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


Вы и ответили на свой вопрос в заглавии: кармически обусловленное тело в кармически обусловленном мире. Возможно он мог бы поберечь себя ,но возможно он выбрал какое полезное предприятие, которое создало излишнюю нагрузку на организм ,но было оправдано с духовной точки зрения!

----------

Доня (12.08.2017)

----------


## ullu

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


Потому, что накопленная в прошлых жизнях негативная карма созрела.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кому как конечно, но мне кажется, что сознание, всерьез оперирующее понятиями, подобными понятию справедливости (и возникающий внутренний протест чувствующего существа феноменам несоответствия наблюдаемого эмпирического бытия этому понятию) лежит вне духовного делания.


При этом, карма как закон, будучи безличностной и, соответственно, бесстрастной, неизменно и безупречно справедлива. В отличие от любого людского суда или закона...
Потому жаловаться или обижаться : ) на неё -- нелепо.

----------

Балдинг (03.03.2015)

----------


## Йошкаролинка

Спасибо за ваши ответы! Очень интересно. Можно ещё дополнительный теоретический вопрос на примере Тхить Нят Ханя? Если его многочисленные ученики будут посвящать свои "заслуги" на его выздоровление, повлияет ли это как-нибудь на что-нибудь? Можно ли влиять на чужую карму (в положительном смысле, конечно)?

----------

Алик (03.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Спасибо за ваши ответы! Очень интересно. Можно ещё дополнительный теоретический вопрос на примере Тхить Нят Ханя? Если его многочисленные ученики будут посвящать свои "заслуги" на его выздоровление, повлияет ли это как-нибудь на что-нибудь? Можно ли влиять на чужую карму (в положительном смысле, конечно)?


Пока человек находится в мире рассудочных желаний, он и на свою карму-то повлиять не может, не то, чтобы чужую исправлять. А про заслуги: учителя говорят, что мир един, неделим и полностью сознателен, а, значит, любое действие меняет весь мир ).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо за ваши ответы! Очень интересно. Можно ещё дополнительный теоретический вопрос на примере Тхить Нят Ханя? Если его многочисленные ученики будут посвящать свои "заслуги" на его выздоровление, повлияет ли это как-нибудь на что-нибудь? Можно ли влиять на чужую карму (в положительном смысле, конечно)?


К сожалению, на чужую карму (в широком смысле) никак повлиять нельзя. Так же, как на любое _уже свершённое_ кем-то, включая себя, деяние.
Что касается посвящения заслуг, то у него, как у любого даяния/подношения, другое предназначение: совершенствование в дана-парамите, подразумевающей избавление от алчности и, соответственно, привязанности к "я", "мне", "моё"...
Иными словами, посвящение заслуг -- дело полезное, безотносительно того, кому и кем оно совершается.

----------

Балдинг (03.03.2015), Нико (03.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Пока человек находится в мире рассудочных желаний, он и на свою карму-то повлиять не может, не то, чтобы чужую исправлять. А про заслуги: учителя говорят, что мир един, неделим и полностью сознателен, а, значит, любое действие меняет весь мир ).


Находясь в этом мире физически человек духовно пытаеться как то совершенствоваться на базе какого то учения или просто интуитивно и тогда он нарабатывая качества и увеличивая благие заслуги , перераспределяет баланс негативной и позитивной кармы, то есть  влияет на нее.

----------


## Дэнни

> К сожалению, на чужую карму (в широком смысле) никак повлиять нельзя. Так же, как на любое _уже свершённое_ кем-то, включая себя, деяние.
> Что касается посвящения заслуг, то у него, как у любого даяния/подношения, другое предназначение: совершенствование в дана-парамите, подразумевающей избавление от алчности и, соответственно, привязанности к "я", "мне", "моё"...
> Иными словами, посвящение заслуг -- дело полезное, безотносительно того, кому и кем оно совершается.


Проводя ,например, сессии по медитации на Будду Долгой Жизни и посвящая эти заслуги в отношение конкретного человека мы психотехнически переносим пользу от этой практики на адресата и ,соответственно, в разной степени эффективности в зависимости от вложенных усилий, адресат извлекает позитивный  результат от этой  медитации.
Думаю, есть много механизмов повлиять на карму, надо только знать и изучать методы и механизм самой кармы очень целостно.  Могу предположить , например, если какое то  ваше  осознанное негативное действие четко отложилось в памяти и беспокоит , стоит заняться предотвращением подобных действий в отношении еще кого то,  и тогда влияние такой кармы в отношении вас будет иметь другой характер при  ее восприяmии.

----------


## Алик

> Находясь в этом мире физически человек духовно пытаеться как то совершенствоваться на базе какого то учения или просто интуитивно и тогда он нарабатывая качества и увеличивая благие заслуги , перераспределяет баланс негативной и позитивной кармы, то есть  влияет на нее.


Все верно, только большинство людей как раз и не пытается совершенствоваться -  ни интуитивно, ни как-нибудь еще, живут себе в созданных рассудком иллюзиях и в ус не дуют. 
Как в притче о монахе "Птичье гнездо",который на вопрос о сути Дхармы говорил: " Не делать зла, стремиться к добру, очищать ум". Когда ему ответили, что это знают даже 3-летние дети, он ответил, что даже "дети знают, а старики не могут" .

----------


## Юй Кан

> Проводя ,например, сессии по медитации на Будду Долгой Жизни и посвящая эти заслуги в отношение конкретного человека мы психотехнически переносим пользу от этой практики на адресата и ,соответственно, в разной степени эффективности в зависимости от вложенных усилий, адресат извлекает позитивный  результат от этой  медитации.


"Адресат" либо извлекает, либо не извлекает.
Т.е., и тут всё -- так же, как во всех представляющихся чудесными ситуациях, описываемых, если трезво, простой формулой "после этого -- не значит вследствии этого".
Ведь достоверно установить причинно-следственные связи "вложенных психотехнических усилий" с последующим выздоровлением либо усугублением болезни -- нереально. И нет даже сколь-нибудь достоверной статистики спасённых чужими медитациями и посвящениями заслуг.

Напомню, что страдал головными болями и Будда Готама, для которого и которому, полагаю, медитировать на кого-то и посвящать заслуги было без нужды. Да и болеют же и умирают -- все...
Хотя, конечно, это рассудочные раскладки. Т.е., диалога у нас не получится, в силу разницы понятийных сеток...

----------


## Балдинг

> "Адресат" либо извлекает, либо не извлекает.
> Т.е., и тут всё -- так же, как во всех представляющихся чудесными ситуациях, описываемых, если трезво, простой формулой "после этого -- не значит вследствии этого".
> Ведь достоверно установить причинно-следственные связи "вложенных психотехнических усилий" с последующим выздоровлением либо усугублением болезни -- нереально. И нет даже сколь-нибудь достоверной статистики спасённых чужими медитациями и посвящениями заслуг.
> 
> Напомню, что страдал головными болями и Будда Готама, для которого и которому, полагаю, медитировать на кого-то и посвящать заслуги было без нужды. Да и болеют же и умирают -- все...
> Хотя, конечно, это рассудочные раскладки. Т.е., диалога у нас не получится, в силу разницы понятийных сеток...


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан. Хотел бы предложить также такой аспект расклада.
Когда кто-либо, посредством каких-либо средств облегчает физические страдания другому человеку, принимающему помощь, он, облегчая страдания данному другому человеку здесь и сейчас, не может гарантировать в более средне- и долгосрочной переспективе отсутствие для данного другого человека плодов, порождаемых актом принятия помощи этим другим человеком.

Отсюда, как мне кажется, и проистекает известный этический принцип, не лезть с помощью, если тебя об этом не просят. Т.к. в таком случае ты навязываешь плоды невольного приятия твоей помощи другим человеком, данному другому человеку.

----------

Юй Кан (04.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Все верно, только большинство людей как раз и не пытается совершенствоваться -  ни интуитивно, ни как-нибудь еще, живут себе в созданных рассудком иллюзиях и в ус не дуют. 
> Как в притче о монахе "Птичье гнездо",который на вопрос о сути Дхармы говорил: " Не делать зла, стремиться к добру, очищать ум". Когда ему ответили, что это знают даже 3-летние дети, он ответил, что даже "дети знают, а старики не могут" .


Природа Будды так или иначе,реже или чаще, дает о себе знать так что всегда выгоднее быть чуть-чуть лучше внутренне! :Smilie:  А заниматься практикой нужно,разумеется ,несколько раньше, нежели будучи стариком! :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

> "Адресат" либо извлекает, либо не извлекает.
> Т.е., и тут всё -- так же, как во всех представляющихся чудесными ситуациях, описываемых, если трезво, простой формулой "после этого -- не значит вследствии этого".
> Ведь достоверно установить причинно-следственные связи "вложенных психотехнических усилий" с последующим выздоровлением либо усугублением болезни -- нереально. И нет даже сколь-нибудь достоверной статистики спасённых чужими медитациями и посвящениями заслуг.
> 
> Напомню, что страдал головными болями и Будда Готама, для которого и которому, полагаю, медитировать на кого-то и посвящать заслуги было без нужды. Да и болеют же и умирают -- все...
> Хотя, конечно, это рассудочные раскладки. Т.е., диалога у нас не получится, в силу разницы понятийных сеток...


Ну ,думаю, если  из сетки исключить практические резоны,   понимание и желание   знать четко влияют ли данные медитации или нет хотя они практикуемы, а еще , если лишить важные понятия "топливных реагентов" в виде веры, необходимых для их воплощения, то  сетка будет напоминать неподвижный каркас и не более!)

----------


## Балдинг

Кстати, уважаемые коллеги, что назывется "сон в руку".
Вот наткнулся на интересную цитату из Бойс, цитируемую по книге более известного в определенных кругах Торчинова:




> «Следовательно, Зороастр стал первым, кто учил о суде над каждым человеком, о рае и аде, о грядущем воскресении тел, о всеобщем Последнем Суде и о вечной жизни воссоединившихся души и тела. Эти представления стали впоследствии известны религиям человечества, они были заимствованы иудаизмом, христианством и исламом. Однако только в самом зороастризме они имеют между собой полную логическую связь, потому что Зороастр настаивал и на исконной благости материального мироздания и соответственно плотского тела, и на непоколебимой беспристрастности божественной справедливости. По Зороастру, спасение каждого человека зависит от совокупности его мыслей, слов и дел (триада, хорошо известная и религиям Индии. – Е.Т.), в которые вмешиваться и изменять, *из сострадания или* же по своей прихоти, не может ни одно божество. В таком учении вера в День Суда полностью получает свой ужасающий смысл, ведь каждый человек должен держать ответ за судьбу собственной души и разделять общую для всех ответственность за судьбы мира. Проповедь Зороастра была и благородной, и требующей усилий от каждого человека, она призывала тех, кто принимал ее, к решимости и отваге». (Бойс М. Зороастрийцы: Верования и обычаи. СПб., 1994. С. 40.)


Особо инетересные места постарался выделить.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну ,думаю, если  из сетки исключить практические резоны,   понимание и желание   знать четко влияют ли данные медитации или нет хотя они практикуемы, а еще , если лишить важные понятия "топливных реагентов" в виде веры, необходимых для их воплощения, то  сетка будет напоминать неподвижный каркас и не более!)


Образные сравнения -- замечательная вещь для того, чтобы, не вдаваясь в аргументацию, отклонить все разумные доводы и подать всё именно так, как себе видится. : )

Упасите меня доказывать, что вера -- как сам не считал и не считаю -- неизменное зло, но при этом не стал бы ни-ко-му советовать исключать из его/её понятийной сетки -- сквозь которую и согласно которой ему/ей видится мир -- разумные доводы и суждения, помогающие избежать, как минимум, суеверий и т.п.

При этом, разумеется, есть понятие упая, обширно используемое в махаянских толках буддизма. Куда можно, на трезвую голову : ), отнести и медитации на Амитаюса, сводящиеся, как понимаю, к заботе о продлении собственной жизни и приумножении личного благополучия (вполне корыстные мотивации, как по мне). А вот посвящение заслуг -- неизменно полезно для избавления от корысти : ) и работает, по идее, как бы безо всяких (но: если подкрепляется ещё и реальными деяниями во внешнем мире), о чём у мну было сказано (без уточнения про "надобно делиццо" : ) в первом же посте здесь.

Но это всё -- мои личные рассудочные соображения, какие можно легко игнорировать, дабы не навредить своей вере в реальную пользу поклонения Амитаюсу. На полном серьёзе.
Главное же тут -- ссылка на Сампасадиния сутту или "Проповедь *об услаждающей вере*", в которой говорится, в частности, и о способах следования Пути и достижении освобождения (в т.ч. -- через веру)...

----------

Балдинг (05.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Образные сравнения -- замечательная вещь для того, чтобы, не вдаваясь в аргументацию, отклонить все разумные доводы и подать всё именно так, как себе видится. : )
> 
> Упасите меня доказывать, что вера -- как сам не считал и не считаю -- неизменное зло, но при этом не стал бы ни-ко-му советовать исключать из его/её понятийной сетки -- сквозь которую и согласно которой ему/ей видится мир -- разумные доводы и суждения, помогающие избежать, как минимум, суеверий и т.п.


Ну уж не исключать, а взаимодополнять одно другим ,если ты считаешь направление движения правильным ,то надо верить, что оно принесет достойный результат и пищу для дальнейшего анализа.



> При этом, разумеется, есть понятие упая, обширно используемое в махаянских толках буддизма. Куда можно, на трезвую голову : ), отнести и медитации на Амитаюса, сводящиеся, как понимаю, к заботе о продлении собственной жизни и приумножении личного благополучия (вполне корыстные мотивации, как по мне). А вот посвящение заслуг -- неизменно полезно для избавления от корысти : ) и работает, по идее, как бы безо всяких (но: если подкрепляется ещё и реальными деяниями во внешнем мире), о чём у мну было сказано (без уточнения про "надобно делиццо" : ) в первом же посте здесь.


Но первое не отрицает второго : забота о необходимых благах - это одна составляющая, второе, посвящения, воспитывают умение правильно распоряжаться тем ,что ты  достиг и имеешь. Это же Буддийская медитация и она должна позволять соотноситься с буддийскими же качествами и постижениями.



> Но это всё -- мои личные рассудочные соображения, какие можно легко игнорировать, дабы не навредить своей вере в реальную пользу поклонения Амитаюсу. На полном серьёзе.
> Главное же тут -- ссылка на Сампасадиния сутту или "Проповедь *об услаждающей вере*", в которой говорится, в частности, и о способах следования Пути и достижении освобождения (в т.ч. -- через веру)...


Ну вот Вы не том все таки:  здесь нет, ни веры, ни поклонения  какой то конкретной высокой  Буддийской реализации ,такой как Амитаюс, а только механизм дающий такой то и такой то результат,посредством медитации, предоставленный высшими знаниями.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот Вы не том все таки:  здесь нет, ни веры, ни поклонения  какой то конкретной высокой  Буддийской реализации ,такой как Амитаюс, а только механизм дающий такой то и такой то результат,посредством медитации, предоставленный высшими знаниями.


Что аз -- "не о том", могли бы и предвидеть: сетки/авоськи разные. : )
Хотя нужно, наверное, очень умело прищуриться до того, чтобы вообще никакой веры, кроме обусловленной поклонением (какой там делать нечего), в этой сутте не увидать. А ведь там говорится о вере в напрочь безличностную Дхарму или Учение Будды, ибо без этого не будет следования ей...

Так вот, этим (т.е., отсутствием поклонения кому или чему-либо, как и упования на попадание в некие чистые земли, где, говорят, можно отсидеться в тиши и покое, минуя суровую карму) и отличается ранний буддизм от его ветвей, возникших намного позднее.

Для справки: в чистые земли, упоминаемые в ПК, попадают только анагамины/не-возвращающиеся, там и достигающие пробуждения. Без никаких -- в этом смысле -- упай: "Одному другого не очистить" и т.д.
(Вообще плохо себе представляю, как с помощью заботы о собственном здоровье и благополучии можно очистить ум от клеш и попасть в чистые земли... %)

Собственно, и с этим "облегчённым для народа" буддизмом -- ничего оригинального. После того как даже из Лао-цзы, проповедовавшего бескорыстное/бессамостное следование Дао, сделали, в итоге, божество...
Просто мысли вслух, недоумевающе-рассудочные. : )

----------

Балдинг (05.03.2015)

----------


## Lanky

> Думаю, есть много механизмов повлиять на карму, надо только знать и изучать методы и механизм самой кармы очень целостно.


Это очень опасное занятие, кроме вреда ничего не  принесет.

Буддийская медитация направленна на другое.

----------


## Дэнни

> Что аз -- "не о том", могли бы и предвидеть: сетки/авоськи разные. : )
> Хотя нужно, наверное, очень умело прищуриться до того, чтобы вообще никакой веры, кроме обусловленной поклонением (какой там делать нечего), в этой сутте не увидать. А ведь там говорится о вере в напрочь безличностную Дхарму или Учение Будды, ибо без этого не будет следования ей...


Ну как ни странно, окунувшись в первые строки  сутты, я преисполнился ощущением классического благоговения ученика перед "громадой духа" в лице Будды,который блаженствует в поле его энергий и уже по сему факту окажеться где то в чистой стране, где есть учение Будды ,как минимум, если уже вот-вот не просветлеет.То есть вера ощущалась весьма не безличностной! Но оное  меня и не удивляет,потому что пребывание с просветленным,наверняка, исполняет существо такими ментальными трансформациями и придает столько позитивных импульсов в т.ч. уровня веры  что какие то прозрения и осмысления самопроизвольно ложаться в сознание в виде цельной и гармоничной системы причем для каждого своей, а не  в  виде  какой то большой и сложной теории пути!



> Так вот, этим (т.е., отсутствием поклонения кому или чему-либо, как и упования на попадание в некие чистые земли, где, говорят, можно отсидеться в тиши и покое, минуя суровую карму) и отличается ранний буддизм от его ветвей, возникших намного позднее.


Возникли позднее потому,что потребовалоcь более детальное осмысление всего наследия Будды и его адаптация по месту и времени . Только причем здесь поклонение не могу понять. Какой то предрассудок у Вас. Все школы говорят об  одном :" ты Будда -проснись!" Подводят к этому разными методами.




> Для справки: в чистые земли, упоминаемые в ПК, попадают только анагамины/не-возвращающиеся, там и достигающие пробуждения. Без никаких -- в этом смысле -- упай: "Одному другого не очистить" и т.д.
> (Вообще плохо себе представляю, как с помощью заботы о собственном здоровье и благополучии можно очистить ум от клеш и попасть в чистые земли... %)


Анагамин - это же не ученая степень, это уровень развития сознания. Если существует техники из ряда техник переноса сознания, позволяющие приближаться к этому уровню за счет их средств, то почему бы нет? Не волнуйтесь,в кредит там нельзя остаться, подучишся и вперед опять на следующий заход для еще одного прыжка в высоту!)




> Собственно, и с этим "облегчённым для народа" буддизмом -- ничего оригинального. После того как даже из Лао-цзы, проповедовавшего бескорыстное/бессамостное следование Дао, сделали, в итоге, божество...
> Просто мысли вслух, недоумевающе-рассудочные. : )


А что Вам то недоумевать(?)-у нас то  его знают просто, как какого то созерцающего философа, а не мастера китайского пути постижения духовной природы!)

----------


## Дэнни

> Это очень опасное занятие, кроме вреда ничего не  принесет.
> 
> Буддийская медитация направленна на другое.


Как же оно может быть опасным, если помогает именно подстраховаться от каких то всплывающих кармических бугров или быть готовым к преодолению неизбежного!
Медитация направлена,в том числе, на компенсацию возможных помех!)

----------

Thaitali (05.03.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Как же оно может быть опасным, если помогает именно подстраховаться от каких то всплывающих кармических бугров или быть готовым к преодолению неизбежного!
> Медитация направлена,в том числе, на компенсацию возможных помех!)


Подстраховаться, компенсация. Какой то госстраховский буддизм на восклицательных знаках.

----------


## Дэнни

> Подстраховаться, компенсация. Какой то госстраховский буддизм на восклицательных знаках.


Почему гос ? Частнопрактичный буддизм с восторгами!!!!!

----------

Эделизи (06.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


Он человек с хорошей кармой, раз до 88 лет был относительно здоров :Smilie: 

Если б он не вел праведную жизнь, возможно, так долго ему не удалось бы прожить и так поздно пережить инсульт.

----------


## Chikara

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


Потому что он человек, а не святой.

----------


## Chikara

> Он человек с хорошей кармой, раз до 88 лет был относительно здоров.


Практика Будды не является средством достижения долголетия.

----------


## Шавырин

> Практика Будды не является средством достижения долголетия.


Практика Будды не является ничем, ни для кого , кроме Будды.

----------

Эделизи (06.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Практика Будды не является средством достижения долголетия.


Это кто Вам так сказал? Если человек всю жизнь следует благому, то семена его неблагой кармы гораздо меньше прорастают, потому что они не питаются аффектами, и, следовательно, он живет дольше. Как, например, когда кто-то соблюдает здоровую диету и делает гимнастику, тот дольше живет и меньше шансов болеть, чем у тех, кто всем этим не занимается.

----------

Дэнни (06.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Потому что он человек, а не святой.


Святые тоже умирают.

----------

Алик (05.03.2015), Нико (05.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Это кто Вам так сказал? Если человек всю жизнь следует благому, то семена его неблагой кармы гораздо меньше прорастают, потому что они не питаются аффектами, и, следовательно, он живет дольше. Как, например, когда кто-то соблюдает здоровую диету и делает гимнастику, тот дольше живет и меньше шансов болеть, чем у тех, кто всем этим не занимается.


Сколько на моей памяти трезвенников и спортсменов уже в других мирах, а в меру пьющие и не замороченные на здоровый образ жизни живут себе потихоньку. И , вообще, на мой взгляд, не я решаю, сколько и как я проживу ( карма рулит :Smilie:  ).

----------

Эделизи (06.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сколько на моей памяти трезвенников и спортсменов уже в других мирах, а в меру пьющие и не замороченные на здоровый образ жизни живут себе потихоньку. И , вообще, на мой взгляд, не я решаю, сколько и как я проживу ( карма рулит ).


Ну давайте по причинно-следственной связи, что ли :Smilie:  Потихоньку они живут, но до какого возраста и в каком состоянии. Может, могли бы без этого жить дольше и полноценнее. 

Карма не рулит настолько, что Вы не можете решить, что вам делать и как. А иначе Учение Будды, где предполагается осознанно накапливать благое и не вредить своему телу и не закладывать новые неблагие семена кармы, вообще ни о чем.

----------

Дэнни (06.03.2015), Юй Кан (05.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сколько на моей памяти трезвенников и спортсменов уже в других мирах, а в меру пьющие и не замороченные на здоровый образ жизни живут себе потихоньку. И , вообще, на мой взгляд, не я решаю, сколько и как я проживу ( карма рулит ).


Из старого мульта о динозаврах: "Если ты сдался, то это -- твой выбор. А карма тут ни при чём". : )
Потому, мож, не надо бы прогибать ся из буддизма в фатализм?

----------

Дэнни (06.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ну давайте по причинно-следственной связи, что ли Потихоньку они живут, но до какого возраста и в каком состоянии. Может, могли бы без этого жить дольше и полноценнее. 
> 
> Карма не рулит настолько, что Вы не можете решить, что вам делать и как. А иначе Учение Будды, где предполагается осознанно накапливать благое и не вредить своему телу и не закладывать новые неблагие семена кармы, вообще ни о чем.


На мой взгляд, учение Будды - это не как прожить долгую и здоровую жизнь, а как изменить свое мышление. А здоровое там тело или нет - это дело десятое. Избавиться от привязанностей ( в том числе и к этому телу) - вот задача задач :Smilie: . А копить заслуги про запас в надежде на лучшее перерождение  - это чистой воды упайя  :Smilie: .

----------

Сергей Ч (05.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Из старого мульта о динозаврах: "Если ты сдался, то это -- твой выбор. А карма тут ни при чём". : )
> Потому, мож, не надо бы прогибать ся из буддизма в фатализм?


Гибкость - спутница жизни  :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> Сколько на моей памяти трезвенников и спортсменов уже в других мирах, а в меру пьющие и не замороченные на здоровый образ жизни живут себе потихоньку. И , вообще, на мой взгляд, не я решаю, сколько и как я проживу ( карма рулит ).


Вот да. Самого старого человека, которого я видела в жизни, не видела ни разу без самокрутки с махоркой. И водочку он тоже пил. Ему было 105 лет, при этом он сам дрова рубил, с самокруткой в углу рта. У него нашли туберкулез, но даже врач ему сказала, что курить не надо бросать. Поздно ) Я так и не знаю сколько он еще прожил - родственники его увезли, а дом продали.

----------

Алик (06.03.2015), Кузьмич (30.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На мой взгляд, учение Будды - это не как прожить долгую и здоровую жизнь, а как изменить свое мышление. А здоровое там тело или нет - это дело десятое. Избавиться от привязанностей ( в том числе и к этому телу) - вот задача задач. А копить заслуги про запас в надежде на лучшее перерождение  - это чистой воды упайя .


Ага! ВОт Вы попробуйте изменить свое мышление, когда у Вас невыносимо зуб болит, али что еще такое, от чего таблеточки не помогают, и вот я посмотрю как это дело передвинется с десятого на первое :Smilie: 

Опять-таки Вы не догоняете причинно следственную связь. Привязанность к этому телу надо преодолевать именно с правильного к нему отношения - в текстах говорится, что это как бэ лодка, на которой мы и преодолеваем все омрачения. Вы не можете вымести тело из вашей психофизической совокупности, а процессы, плохо в нем протекающие, ежели не вести правильный образ жизни, могут крайне негативно повлиять на ваш ум и ваши усилия в практике. Стоит какому-то гормончику изменить свой бег, и вот уже декларируете на форуме, что Вы "не буддист" :Smilie:  

Изменить свое мышление невозможно без относительно здорового тела, если не верите, сходите к псих, терминальным и прочим больным. Либо не попейте или не покушайте недельку-две вообще, посмотрим, что и с какой силой займет ваши мысли. ТЕЛО НЕ ДОЛЖНО МЕШАТЬ. А йоги вообще питают мнение, что через разные манипуляции с телом и пищей можно всякие там прозрения иметь. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Если У Вас будет короткая и болезненная жизнь, возможно, времени у Вас не хватит годика, а то и всех 10ти на то самое Просветление, например. А заслуги копятся не про запас, а для нормального проникновения и понимания. И в этой жизни в том числе. 

А ВДРУГ этой чистой воды упайя не так уж эфемерна? :Smilie: 

Короче, откуда такое неведенье, наш дхармический товарищ? Неужели непонятно даже на простом примере, что если ваше дитя начнет баловаться наркотиками, то оно не только не преодолеет омрачения своего ума, а отяготит их, а тело его сдохнет так и не распустившись? ВЫ О ЧЕМ? Что не надо заботиться о здоровье? :Smilie:  Поздравляю. Вы очень пока здоровый человек. Но, увы, это ненадолго. Вопрос стоит не о том, что не надо привязанности к телу, а насколько это тело ВАМ ПОСЛУЖИТ. В памперсе, маразме и гниющим вряд ли хочется отягощать своих родных. А ведь СЛУЧАЕТСЯ. Только об этих историях в семье каждый из нас молчит. ВОт поэтому надо тело свое закалять, на всякий случай. Тогда и голова и сердце работают гораздо лучше. Поспорите? :Smilie: 

Тело надо дисциплинировать и поддерживать в рабочем состоянии. Это и есть отсутствие привязанности. А привязанность именно в том, что хочется прияные ему состояния иметь. Там поваляться вместо гимнастики, со вкусом пива попить и накуриться, вот она, привязанность. Ну не кажный из нас ведь, например, Другпа Кюнле?

Только не говорите мне, что Вам абсолютно неважно, ходят ли у Вас ноги и работает ли печень.

А про пьющих и курящих долгожителей можно рассказывать. да вот только у нас в этом году четыре 50летних друга умерли кто от инфаркта, а кто от рака. Разбилась лодка, увы.....детей еще как следует на ноги не подняли. Пойду-ка я гимнастику поделаю, что ли. Овощей в клетчаткой наверну. Ринченов, БАДов и алое с прополюсом попью......

----------

Доня (12.08.2017), Павел Ш. (07.03.2015)

----------


## Lanky

Несомненно всё выше сказанное правильно и достоверно, но речь о том что не надо из этого делать культа, сверхценной идеи так сказать. Хорошо понимать механизм кармы и причинно-следственной связи, хорошо практиковать благие состояния ума и пр., хорошо когда практикуется последовательный путь от низшей личности к высшей. НО опять же это мирская мудрость. Это то чем занимается в принципе народный буддизм, и я не говорю, что это плохо, anzi это замечательно, что ещё одним хорошим человеком на этой планете станет больше.
Учителя сетуют на эпоху упадка и недостаток благих корней в людях, сострадательные учителя стараются, чтобы практикующие имели хотя бы возможность переродиться в человеческом облике и снова встретить Учение. Но поскольку целью Учения в конце концов является развитие надмирской мудрости, вспомним же, что копание в кармических причинах и пр. приводит к самоутверждению Я, что желание быть лучше, стать супербуддистом, не быть тем-то и тем-то, осуждать тех и прочих это не что иное как тройственная характеристика Жажды.

----------


## Дэнни

> Короче, откуда такое неведенье, наш дхармический товарищ? Неужели непонятно даже на простом примере, что если ваше дитя начнет баловаться наркотиками, то оно не только не преодолеет омрачения своего ума, а отяготит их, а тело его сдохнет так и не распустившись? ВЫ О ЧЕМ? Что не надо заботиться о здоровье? Поздравляю. Вы очень пока здоровый человек. Но, увы, это ненадолго. Вопрос стоит не о том, что не надо привязанности к телу, а насколько это тело ВАМ ПОСЛУЖИТ. В памперсе, маразме и гниющим вряд ли хочется отягощать своих родных. А ведь СЛУЧАЕТСЯ. Только об этих историях в семье каждый из нас молчит. ВОт поэтому надо тело свое закалять, на всякий случай. Тогда и голова и сердце работают гораздо лучше. Поспорите?
> Изменить свое мышление невозможно без относительно здорового тела, если не верите, сходите к псих, терминальным и прочим больным. Либо не попейте или не покушайте недельку-две вообще, посмотрим, что и с какой силой займет ваши мысли. ТЕЛО НЕ ДОЛЖНО МЕШАТЬ. А йоги вообще питают мнение, что через разные манипуляции с телом и пищей можно всякие там прозрения иметь.


Толково! Доведем тело до эталонной чистоты и пустоты! Мы тоже ,кстати, не должны мешать телу когда ему надо восстанавливаться искусcтвенными установками сознания.

----------


## Дэнни

> Вот да. Самого старого человека, которого я видела в жизни, не видела ни разу без самокрутки с махоркой. И водочку он тоже пил. Ему было 105 лет, при этом он сам дрова рубил, с самокруткой в углу рта. У него нашли туберкулез, но даже врач ему сказала, что курить не надо бросать. Поздно ) Я так и не знаю сколько он еще прожил - родственники его увезли, а дом продали.


Двигался,  работал- обновлял клетки да и еще изначальный природный задел, видимо!

----------

Эделизи (07.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ага! ВОт Вы попробуйте изменить свое мышление, когда у Вас невыносимо зуб болит, али что еще такое, от чего таблеточки не помогают, и вот я посмотрю как это дело передвинется с десятого на первое
> 
> Опять-таки Вы не догоняете причинно следственную связь. Привязанность к этому телу надо преодолевать именно с правильного к нему отношения - в текстах говорится, что это как бэ лодка, на которой мы и преодолеваем все омрачения. Вы не можете вымести тело из вашей психофизической совокупности, а процессы, плохо в нем протекающие, ежели не вести правильный образ жизни, могут крайне негативно повлиять на ваш ум и ваши усилия в практике. Стоит какому-то гормончику изменить свой бег, и вот уже декларируете на форуме, что Вы "не буддист" 
> 
> Изменить свое мышление невозможно без относительно здорового тела, если не верите, сходите к псих, терминальным и прочим больным. Либо не попейте или не покушайте недельку-две вообще, посмотрим, что и с какой силой займет ваши мысли. ТЕЛО НЕ ДОЛЖНО МЕШАТЬ. А йоги вообще питают мнение, что через разные манипуляции с телом и пищей можно всякие там прозрения иметь.
> 
> Если У Вас будет короткая и болезненная жизнь, возможно, времени у Вас не хватит годика, а то и всех 10ти на то самое Просветление, например. А заслуги копятся не про запас, а для нормального проникновения и понимания. И в этой жизни в том числе. 
> 
> А ВДРУГ этой чистой воды упайя не так уж эфемерна?
> ...


Польщен, что удостоился такого большого письма в свой адрес, спасибо :Smilie: . Только спорить нет желания.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Польщен, что удостоился такого большого письма в свой адрес, спасибо. Только спорить нет желания.


А зачем обязательно спорить-то? :Big Grin:  Может, в очевидном можно и согласиться? :Smilie:  Особенно 8 марта?

----------


## Алик

> А зачем обязательно спорить-то? Может, в очевидном можно и согласиться? Особенно 8 марта?


Пема, с праздником Вас! Конечно, я с Вами согласен  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.03.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

> Я недавно узнала что у 88 летнего монаха Тик Нат Хана был инсульт. У меня сразу возник вопрос - казалось, что он жил очень праведную жизнь. Почему ему дано такое испытание в старости?


Потому что от кармы никому не удается убежать, Моггалану, например зарезали...

----------


## Андрош

> под кармой (в широком смысле) понимается *закон* причин и следствий, означающий _личную ответственность_ любого существа за все и каждое из _его_ осознанных или намеренных деяний, совершённых им с безначальных времён. 
> В ходе множественных перерождений каждое чувствующее существо совершило бессчётное множество преднамеренных деяний самого разного рода. Что и откладывается в его "кармическом резерве" в виде семян, "спящих" до момента, когда создадутся условия, благоприятные для прорастания того или иного семени. Благим намеренным деяниям соответствуют* благие* плоды/последствия, *неблагим -- неблагие*...


Примечательно то, что *закон* есть, а Законодателя нет... Парадокс.
И кто определяет степень* "благости"* или *"неблагости"* деяний упомянутых? Или по какому критерию?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Примечательно то, что *закон* есть, а Законодателя нет... Парадокс.


А зачем вселенскому закону нужен законодатель, применительно к которому, если чуть вдуматься, возникает глубокомысленный : ) вопрос "Кто творец Законодателя?". И если такой будет найден/назван, то применительно к нему -- тот же вопрос... 
Потому -- никаких парадоксов: просто этот вопрос, по здравому прилежному размышлению, снимается. 
Либо -- оставляется без упомянутых избыточных вопросов с ортодоксальным ответом, содержащимся в том или ином теистическом священном писании.




> И кто определяет степень* "благости"* или *"неблагости"* деяний упомянутых? Или по какому критерию?


Благость и неблагость деяний сходным образом определяются во всех религиях и/или духовных учениях: "не убий" и т.д.
И даже если в неком учении убийство, к примеру, определяется как деяние благое, то всё равно есть деление деяний на такие и этакие.

----------


## Андрош

> А зачем вселенскому закону нужен законодатель, применительно к которому, если чуть вдуматься, возникает глубокомысленный : ) вопрос "Кто творец Законодателя?". И если такой будет найден/назван, то применительно к нему -- тот же вопрос... 
> Потому -- никаких парадоксов: просто этот вопрос, по здравому прилежному размышлению, снимается.


Юй Кан, речь шла конкретно о "Законодателе" закона Кармы. Можете его озвучить? Откуда эти законы взялись? Независимо от того, есть ли у этого "Законодателя" свой Законодатель, Творец и т.д. Как Первопричина. Это уже другой вопрос. 
Насчет теистических учений и религий вы абсолютны правы. В них мыслится Творец, как Абсолют, не имеющий начала и первопричины. Этот Абсолют можно найти и ощутить в своей духовной природе. Подсознательно буддисты тоже Его ощущают, хотя бы потому что практикуют молитвы. 





> Благость и неблагость деяний сходным образом определяются во всех религиях и/или духовных учениях: "не убий" и т.д.
> И даже если в неком учении убийство, к примеру, определяется как деяние благое, то всё равно есть деление деяний на такие и этакие.


Вот как! Значит, Буддизм для формирования своей этики притягивает авторитет теистических религий? Где "правила" основываются на авторитете Абсолюта и Его "заповедях"?

----------


## Балдинг

> Примечательно то, что *закон* есть, а Законодателя нет... Парадокс.


Здравствуйте, Андрош. 

1. Давайте рассмотрим Ваш тезис. Мы замечаем в нем антропный анимизм. Помните, как ребенку свойственно одушевлять феномены окружающей его среды (плодить субъектов)? И у Вас аналогичное течение мысли: "есть закон, значит должен быть тот (субъект), кто его законодал". 
Что есть закон (ближе к рассматриваемому аспекту)? Закон  - есть то, что *человек назвал* законом на основании своих наблюдений [при этом понятно, что свои наблюдения могут строиться также на основе наблюдений чужих наблюдений]. Поэтому это не закон, как какая-то железобетонная вещь в себе, а взгляд данного человека на им наблюдаемое. 
[Понятно, что любой, при желании может и туда "засунуть" субъекта]

А парадокс есть. Но он есть гораздо раньше, чем при осмыслении вопроса, где законодатель. Парадокс в каком-то смысле уже в самом факте человеческого бытия. Или, как бы лучше выразить, сама природа человека, его сознания, парадоксальна. 

2. Не подскажете, кто изображен на Вашем аватаре?

----------


## Андрош

> антропный анимизм...


Ах, замечательно!



> И у Вас аналогичное течение мысли: "есть закон, значит должен быть тот (субъект), кто его законодал".
> Что есть закон (ближе к рассматриваемому аспекту)? Закон - есть то, что человек назвал законом на основании своих наблюдений


Балдинг, насколько я понимаю, вы пытаетесь перевести дискуссию в плоскость рассуждения о терминах. "Закон", "субъект" и т.д. И если даже это "взгляд конкретного человека на им наблюдаемое", то чем это ломает простую логику: если есть такой механизм (карма), то кто-то его запустил, если есть такой прядок вещей, то кто-то его установил? Почему я пытаюсь "засунуть" субъекта? Скорее это вы пытаетесь его оттуда "убрать" ))

----------


## Балдинг

> Ах, замечательно!
> 
> Балдинг, насколько я понимаю, вы пытаетесь перевести дискуссию в плоскость рассуждения о терминах. "Закон", "субъект" и т.д. И если даже это "взгляд конкретного человека на им наблюдаемое", то чем это ломает простую логику: если есть такой механизм (карма), то *кто-то* его запустил, если есть такой прядок вещей, то *кто-то* его установил? Почему я пытаюсь "засунуть" субъекта? Скорее это вы пытаетесь его оттуда "убрать" ))


1. *несколько обескураженно* не понял -) Смотрите жирный шрифт в Вашем высказывании... Опять же "анимизм" -)

[попробую в скобках иными словами м.б. получится как бы с другой стороны поглядеть. Вы очень правильно сказали "*если* есть такой механизм" (как бы предполагая некий Абсолют). Но дело в том, что такого некоего Абсолюта нет. Наблюдаются попытки словесного выражения наблюдений некоторых людей (созерцатели, мыслители, духовные подвижники и т.п.) индуистской, да и других, традиций. Которыми, кстати, Татхагата не связан]

2. Не подскажете, кто изображен на фотографии в Вашем аватаре? Очень колоритная фотография. Видите, опять парадокс. Колор - цвет. Но слово "колоритный" тут как нельзя лучше подходит этому красивому монохромному портрету.

----------


## Андрош

> 1. *несколько обескураженно* не понял -) Смотрите жирный шрифт в Вашем высказывании... Опять же "анимизм" -)
> 
> [попробую в скобках иными словами м.б. получится как бы с другой стороны поглядеть. Вы очень правильно сказали "*если* есть такой механизм" (как бы предполагая некий Абсолют). Но дело в том, что такого некоего Абсолюта нет. Наблюдаются попытки словесного выражения наблюдений некоторых людей (созерцатели, мыслители, духовные подвижники и т.п.) индуистской, да и других, традиций. Которыми, кстати, Татхагата не связан]
> 
> 2. Не подскажете, кто изображен на фотографии в Вашем аватаре? Очень колоритная фотография. Видите, опять парадокс. Колор - цвет. Но слово "колоритный" тут как нельзя лучше подходит этому красивому монохромному портрету.


1. Давайте проще: отсутствие Абсолюта принимается "на веру"? Откуда Буддизм знает, что нет Абсолюта? Не хотелось бы думать, что это всего лишь на основании рассуждений типа  "Кто творец Законодателя?" и т.д. 

2. На аватаре - шаман австралийских аборигенов. В картинке заложена определенная энергетика, лучше на ней долго взгляд не задерживать и "в глаза" не смотреть.

----------


## Дубинин

А проще- никак?))) Например :"Абсолют это феномен, обладающий качествами..." - ну и далее по накатанной- или нашли- или нет ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, речь шла конкретно о "Законодателе" закона Кармы. Можете его озвучить? Откуда эти законы взялись? Независимо от того, есть ли у этого "Законодателя" свой Законодатель, Творец и т.д. Как Первопричина. Это уже другой вопрос.


У закона причин и следствий (сочетание "закон кармы" звучит безграмотно: "закон закона причин и...") нет Творца, "-дателя/-детеля" : ) или Создателя. Что и было оговорено посредством логических рассуждений, снимающих измышленный парадокс о его необходимости. 
И вопрос о сущ-нии Творца/Подателя -- не другой, а сущностный. 
Особенность буддизма в том, что его последователю предлагается принять на себя -- и только на себя! -- всю полноту ответственности за свои деяния, не рассчитывая на некоего Отца/Творца, способного избавить от страданий, как в христ-ве -- "Приидите ко мне все труждающиеся и обремененные и аз упокою". вы". Отчего иногда буддизм и называют религией "взрослых", в отличие от христ-ва как религии "детской".
С другой стороны, в буддизме нет того, с кем или с чем необходимо слиться.
Потому все эти внешние, верховные по статусу сущности оказываются применительно к буддизму избыточными.




> Насчет теистических учений и религий вы абсолютны правы. В них мыслится Творец, как Абсолют, не имеющий начала и первопричины. Этот Абсолют можно найти и ощутить в своей духовной природе. Подсознательно буддисты тоже Его ощущают, хотя бы потому что практикуют молитвы.


Экстраполяция на весь буддизм молитв, используемых в отдельных ветвях буддизма и не имеющих отношения к Творцу или Абсолюту, некорректна.




> Вот как! Значит, Буддизм для формирования своей этики притягивает авторитет теистических религий? Где "правила" основываются на авторитете Абсолюта и Его "заповедях"?


Здесь Вами было исполнено извращение сказанного у меня, т.к. в том абзаце говорилось только о паре "благое" и "неблагое", существующей по всех духовных учениях... Только и всего.
В буддизме благим полагается всё, связанное с успокоением собственного ума и, соответственно, не вносящее раздор/дисгармонию во внешний мир.

----------

Балдинг (31.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> 1. Давайте проще: отсутствие Абсолюта принимается "на веру"? Откуда Буддизм знает, что нет Абсолюта? Не хотелось бы думать, что это всего лишь на основании рассуждений типа  "Кто творец Законодателя?" и т.д. 
> 
> 2. На аватаре - шаман австралийских аборигенов. В картинке заложена определенная энергетика, лучше на ней долго взгляд не задерживать и "в глаза" не смотреть.


1) От туда же  откуда Будда знает, что он Будда! Мы сами добираемся до сути, изучая и практикуя учение!
2) Откуда шаман знает, что он шаман и несет определенную энергетику?

----------


## Балдинг

> 1. Давайте проще: отсутствие Абсолюта принимается "на веру"? Откуда Буддизм знает, что нет Абсолюта? Не хотелось бы думать, что это всего лишь на основании рассуждений типа  "Кто творец Законодателя?" и т.д. 
> 
> 2. На аватаре - шаман австралийских аборигенов. В картинке заложена определенная энергетика, лучше на ней долго взгляд не задерживать и "в глаза" не смотреть.


1. На веру ничего не принимается. В том числе, как наличие Абсолюта (начала всех начал; печки, от которой всё пляшет), так и его отсутствие. Буддизм ничего не знает. Буддизм учит тому, как сделать так, чтобы Андрош знал.
С последним согласен, матрешки здесь ни к чему.

2. Спасибо. Интересный австралиец.

----------


## Айвар

Хе, у каждого закона есть творец, человек или бог его провозгласивший. Закон кармы это неправильное сочетание, так как карма означает действие, а любое действие можно рассматривать в сумме причин его породивших, но все равно это останется лишь допущением. Есть разные виды кармы. Вы есть законный владелец своей кармы и никто другой. Поэтому преданные выбирают путь служения тому, чье действие безусловно и кого называют освобожденным.

----------


## Андрош

> На веру ничего не принимается. В том числе, как наличие Абсолюта (начала всех начал; печки, от которой всё пляшет), так и его отсутствие. Буддизм ничего не знает. Буддизм учит тому, как сделать так, чтобы Андрош знал.


Хорошо, я как не-буддист (мое направление - ментальная магия и практическая эзотерика) "не знаю". Вы - буддист, знаете? Знаете, что Абсолюта нет, откуда? Любое знание имеет источник, не так ли? Каков ваш источник?

----------


## Андрош

> У закона причин и следствий (сочетание "закон кармы" звучит безграмотно: "закон закона причин и...") нет Творца, "-дателя/-детеля" : ) или Создателя. Что и было оговорено посредством логических рассуждений, снимающих измышленный парадокс о его необходимости.


Не спорю, но для меня странно, что человек признающий существование "закона", считает парадоксом предположение о существовании "законодателя"




> Особенность буддизма в том, что его последователю предлагается принять на себя -- и только на себя! -- всю полноту ответственности за свои деяния, не рассчитывая на некоего Отца/Творца, способного избавить от страданий, как в христ-ве -- "Приидите ко мне все труждающиеся и обремененные и аз упокою". вы".


Принять на себя - я только за. И что из этого вытекает? Вы хотите сказать, что если в Буддизме нет учения об "избавляющем Отце-Творце", то отсюда вытекает, что вообще никакого Создателя-Абсолюта нет? Типа, если ветер не дует, то в понятии "воздух" нет необходимости, значит его нет. 




> Здесь Вами было исполнено извращение сказанного у меня, т.к. в том абзаце говорилось только о паре "благое" и "неблагое", существующей по всех духовных учениях...


Ну почему извращение... Я писал о том, что в тех духовных учениях "благое" основано на заповедях Бога. Т.е. вы косвенно признаете эти заповеди. И заметьте, эти заповеди в теистических религиях принимаются "на веру". Т.е. вы, заимствуя их, "принимаете на веру".




> В буддизме благим полагается всё, связанное с успокоением собственного ума и, соответственно, не вносящее раздор/дисгармонию во внешний мир.


Кому-то для успокоения ума надо нае.ать ближнего. А для гармонии в мире убить "злодея". Откуда вам известно, что вносит "раздор", а что "гармонию"? Вам известна суть всех явлений и событий?

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. На веру ничего не принимается. В том числе, как наличие Абсолюта (начала всех начал; печки, от которой всё пляшет), так и его отсутствие. Буддизм ничего не знает. Буддизм учит тому, как сделать так, чтобы Андрош знал.


Неправда, в части про Андроша... %)
Буддой (если, конечно, верить ПК : ) сказано: "Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания." (МН 22).
Или чуть шире: буддизм -- о страдании и причине страдания, об устранении причины страдания и о пути к прекращению страданий. 4БИ, короче. : )

----------

Балдинг (31.03.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Хорошо, я как не-буддист (мое направление - ментальная магия и практическая эзотерика) "не знаю". Вы - буддист, знаете? Знаете, что Абсолюта нет, откуда? Любое знание имеет источник, не так ли? Каков ваш источник?


а) к сожалению :-( [а м.б. к счастью :-)] я тоже не буддист, в бытующем понимании смысла этого слова;
б) не знаю. Если взять модель гипотетического массового буддиста, то он тоже не знает. Он скорее принимает религиозную доктрину. Источником для него являются авторитеты. Кстати замечали на буддийском формуме у некоторых участников уже устоявшийся аргумент об "авторитетных источниках"? А именно, опыт/знание авторитетов (Будда Гаутама, Нагарджуна и т.д. и т.п.), *подкрепляемый личным опытом* из сферы, как ни крути, чувственного восприятия индивидуального сознания практикующего. И со временем такой "гипотетический массовый буддист" сам становится авторитетом;
в) прелесть/таинство Учения состоит в том, что оно способствует освобождению ума от омрачений, вследствие чего делает еще более невозможным становление "гипотетическим массовым буддистом". Вот, Андрош, опять парадокс. Их много кругом.

В завершение настоящей реплики не поленюсь еще раз процитировать прекрасные стихи Готамы в прекрасном переводе Юй Кана (Калака Сутта АН4.24):

Всё, что может быть зримо, слышимо иль ощущаемо 
и сковывает других, яко истинное, 
пребывающий в Таковости — средь сковавших себя — 
не станет, подобно им, объявлять истинным либо ложным. 

Ранее [под древом Бодхи] ясно увидев, чем
связаны и скованы [целые] поколения, [убеждённые], 
«Я знаю, я вижу, именно так, как оно есть!», [говорю:] 
«Средь этого нет ничего, что сковывало бы Татхагату».
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...tta-yu-kan.htm

----------


## Балдинг

> Неправда, в части про Андроша... %)
> Буддой (если, конечно, верить ПК : ) сказано: "Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания." (МН 22).
> Или чуть шире: буддизм -- о страдании и причине страдания, об устранении причины страдания и о пути к прекращению страданий. 4БИ, короче. : )


Юй Кан, моё сознание выбирает (как приоритет) выделенное жирным шрифтом ниже :-):




> В Саваттхи. И тогда группа монахов подошла к Благословенному, подойдя, они поклонились ему и сели рядом. Затем те монахи сказали Благословенному: «Учитель, странники-приверженцы других учений спрашивают нас: «Ради чего, друзья, ведётся святая жизнь под [учительством] отшельника Готамы?» Когда нас так спрашивают, Учитель, мы отвечаем тем странникам так: «Ради полного *понимания* страданий ведётся святая жизнь под [учительством] отшельника Готамы». Мы надеемся, Учитель, что когда мы отвечаем так, то говорим то, как это было сказано Благословенным, и не говорим того, что было бы противоположным действительности; объясняем в соответствии с Дхаммой, так чтобы наше утверждение не повлекло бы за собой уместной почвы для критики». 
> «Вне сомнений, монахи, когда вы отвечаете так, вы говорите то, как это было сказано мной, и не говорите того, что было бы противоположным действительности; объясняете в соответствии с Дхаммой, так что ваше утверждение не влечёт за собой уместной почвы для критики.


Ну дальше по индукции понимание, сиречь, знание :-)
И *совершенно с Вами согласен*, что, действительно, не Абсолюта знание.

И в этом последнем контексте вспомнил давешний афоризм:
_Так слышал: "Завоевав сердце женщины, Вы не отвертитесь от всего остального". Воистину, наблюдаемое в миру говорит нам о том, что многие, ищущие Истину, влекомы всем остальным. :-)_

Так вот Абсолют, кмк, это из "всего остального".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не спорю, но для меня странно, что человек признающий существование "закона", считает парадоксом предположение о существовании "законодателя"


Не надо и подменять понятие, у мну было сказато, что для правильного : ) буддиста суждение о "всевышнем творце-законодателе" является ненужным/избыточным, что выглядит парадоксом *для Андроша*.




> Принять на себя - я только за. И что из этого вытекает? Вы хотите сказать, что если в Буддизме нет учения об "избавляющем Отце-Творце", то отсюда вытекает, что вообще никакого Создателя-Абсолюта нет? Типа, если ветер не дует, то в понятии "воздух" нет необходимости, значит его нет.


Ещё раз: если Андрошу или кому ещё необходимо, как воздух, представление о Создателе-Абсолюте -- почему нет? Пускай пользуется. Но *к буддизму* это отношения не имеет.




> Ну почему извращение... Я писал о том, что в тех духовных учениях "благое" основано на заповедях Бога. Т.е. вы косвенно признаете эти заповеди. И заметьте, эти заповеди в теистических религиях принимаются "на веру". Т.е. вы, заимствуя их, "принимаете на веру".


Извращение, потому что речь у мну шла и идёт лишь о присущей человеческому мышлению двойственности этических понятий, о коих было спрошено Андрошем. И эта антагонистическая пара понятий есть во всех учениях, включая буддизм...




> Кому-то для успокоения ума надо нае.ать ближнего. А для гармонии в мире убить "злодея". Откуда вам известно, что вносит "раздор", а что "гармонию"? Вам известна суть всех явлений и событий?


О значении слов/понятий _раздор_ и _гармония_ -- см. в толковых словарях русского языка. 
И тут *не нужно ничего выдумывать, манипулируя в очередной раз привнесением лукавого риторического вопроса "Откуда вам известно, что [подставить необходимое]?"*.
Андрош ведь понимает, что в ответах на риторич. вопросы нет необходимости?

----------

Балдинг (31.03.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Не надо и подменять понятие, у мну было сказато, что для правильного : ) буддиста суждение о "всевышнем творце-законодателе" является ненужным/избыточным, что выглядит парадоксом *для Андроша*.
> 
> 
> Ещё раз: если Андрошу или кому ещё необходимо, как воздух, представление о Создателе-Абсолюте -- почему нет? Пускай пользуется. Но *к буддизму* это отношения не имеет.
> 
> 
> Извращение, потому что речь у мну шла и идёт лишь о присущей человеческому мышлению двойственности этических понятий, о коих было спрошено Андрошем. И эта антагонистическая пара понятий есть во всех учениях, включая буддизм...
> 
> 
> ...


Чесслово, по хорошему щавидую вашему умению передергивать и уходить от ответа. Давайте потихоньку и поконкретнее. В Буддизме есть этические правила (безо всяких рассуждений и двойственности и недвойственности)? Каково происхождение этих правил? Какая предлагается мотивация следовать этим правилам?

----------


## Дубинин

> Давайте потихоньку и поконкретнее. В Буддизме есть этические правила (безо всяких рассуждений и двойственности и недвойственности)? Каково происхождение этих правил? Какая предлагается мотивация следовать этим правилам?


Ура- я знаю. 
Не страдать нЕкому существу в следующей жизни.
Не страдать в этой жизни (посодют)
Осуждение окружающих буддистов.
Самому не нравится- шалить...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чесслово, по хорошему щавидую вашему умению передергивать и уходить от ответа. Давайте потихоньку и поконкретнее. В Буддизме есть этические правила (безо всяких рассуждений и двойственности и недвойственности)? Каково происхождение этих правил? Какая предлагается мотивация следовать этим правилам?


1. В буддизме, как, может быть, ни странно для пытливого Андроша : ), есть этические правила, о чём было уже сказано применительно к понятиям _благое_ и _неблагое_.
2. Происхождение этих правил связано со всей историей сущ-ния человечества. Если же Андрош не знает, что такое этика и чему она служит -- ему доверяется глянуть, для начала, в Вики. Если же детальнее и конкретнее -- по ключу "буддийская этика" в любом поисковике.
3. Мотивация правильно следовать этим правилам предлагается пра-виль-на-я. : ) Т.е., говоря примитивно, если не хочешь, чтобы тебе было плохо -- не делай неблагого другим... Если же говорить по самому большому будд. счёту, то без соблюдения этих правил невозможно избавление от страданий, чему, как говорилось выше, в основном и учил Будда.

----------

Балдинг (31.03.2015), Дэнни (31.03.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> 1. В буддизме, как, может быть, ни странно для пытливого Андроша : ), есть этические правила, о чём было уже сказано применительно к понятиям _благое_ и _неблагое_.
> 2. Происхождение этих правил связано со всей историей сущ-ния человечества. Если же Андрош не знает, что такое этика и чему она служит -- ему доверяется глянуть, для начала, в Вики. Если же детальнее и конкретнее -- по ключу "буддийская этика" в любом поисковике.
> 3. Мотивация правильно следовать этим правилам предлагается пра-виль-на-я. : ) Т.е., говоря примитивно, если не хочешь, чтобы тебе было плохо -- не делай неблагого другим... Если же говорить по самому большому будд. счёту, то без соблюдения этих правил невозможно избавление от страданий, чему, как говорилось выше, в основном и учил Будда.


Весьма признателен за отсыл к Википедии. Видимо, вы предполагаете, что я не знал о ее существовании и только сегодня провел себе интернет. Полемический прием - переход на обсуждение личности собеседника, когда нечего сказать по сути, тоже мне известен. Аргументация вами "правильной мотивации" тоже на уровне детской считалочки в варианте "благое-неблагое". Миллионы людей в мире воруют и лгут в самых утонченных формах, и при этом совсем не чувствуют себя "страдающими". Наворовав из казны, спокойно доживают свою жизнь на теплых островах в развлечениях и удовольствиях. 




> Происхождение этих правил связано со всей историей сущ-ния человечества.


Т.е. вы, как и классики марксизма-ленинизма, предлагаете мораль считать продуктом общественного развития, я правильно понял?

----------


## Андрош

> И тут *не нужно ничего выдумывать, манипулируя в очередной раз привнесением лукавого риторического вопроса "Откуда вам известно, что [подставить необходимое]?"*.
> Андрош ведь понимает, что в ответах на риторич. вопросы нет необходимости?


В чем лукавство? В вопросе об источнике ваших познаний? Ваш коллега писал об "авторитетных источниках". Почему бы вам не подтвердить его мысль? Типа, *мы верим* в авторитетность этих источников. Логично?

----------


## Балдинг

> Аргументация вами "правильной мотивации" тоже на уровне детской считалочки в варианте "благое-неблагое". Миллионы людей в мире воруют и лгут в самых утонченных формах, и при этом совсем не чувствуют себя "страдающими". Наворовав из казны, спокойно доживают свою жизнь на теплых островах в развлечениях и удовольствиях. 
> 
> Т.е. вы, как и классики марксизма-ленинизма, предлагаете мораль считать продуктом общественного развития, я правильно понял?


1. Кажется начинаю Вас яснее понимать. И предлагаю взглянуть беспристрастно. Это (то, что Вы наблюдаете в миру) -- футбол. Ну и играют по правилам этого футбола.
Помните, как у Цоя, я объявляю свой дом -- двор -- город... безъядерной зоной. 
Так и в миру у каждого свой размер фубольного поля.
То же, о чем толкует Юй Кан -- что-то вроде того, когда свободный не ограничивается (ну или хотя бы вектор его сознательного воления направлен в сторону не ограничения) футбольным полем (полями).
И в этом контексте любая религия -- тоже футбольное, бейсбольное, гольф... но поле. А Будда завещал быть себе светильником и вообще выйти за дискурс этих полей. Так вот этика -- начальная ступень на этом пути. Есть и другие пути (не исключены по крайней мере), но ракета сострадания пока представляется самой безопасной ракетой носителем для вывода духа на орбиту. На орбите же и эта ракета исчерпывает себя. 

2. Мораль и есть продукт общественного развития (человек же социальное млекопитающее, и двигаться в понимании человека невозможно, не двигаясь в понимании человечества. А двигаться в понимании человечества невозможно, не двигаясь в понимании Земли, Луны, Солнца, галактики, скопления галактик, Линнеакеи, Вселенной). В каком-то смысле феномен морали не чужд и другим, помимо homo sapience, теплокровным, да и не только теплокровным.
А то, что эта мысль была также и у теоретиков той или иной социальной концепции, вообще само собой разумеющееся.

П.С. Махаянский принцип трех Ч: "Бесстрастность, Безгневность, Ясность Сознания" Карлсон оптимизировал принципов двух С: "Спокойствие только спокойствие".

----------

Дубинин (31.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Весьма признателен за отсыл к Википедии. Видимо, вы предполагаете, что я не знал о ее существовании и только сегодня провел себе интернет. Полемический прием - переход на обсуждение личности собеседника, когда нечего сказать по сути, тоже мне известен.


Отсыл к Вики не содержал ничего личного. Ведь на "детский" (по сути -- выходящий за рамки буддизма) вопрос о возникновении этики и этических норм ответ можно найти именно в Вики. 
При этом готовый, имеющийся у Вас, ответ, что и этические нормы, как и представление о благом и неблагом (и т.д., включая творение мира,) были даны Всевышним, известен из предыдущей переписки. Отступить от него Вы не готовы, поскольку Вас он вполне устраивает, т.е., Вы в него верите, не рассуждая (отклонили предлагаемые рассуждения касательно происхождения Творца), как и в случае с самим Всевышним. И в этом всём нет, в общем случае, ничего неблагого, что тоже было сказано ранее. Другое дело, если Вы упорно, то так, то сяк, пытаетесь навязать буддистам эти свои убеждения, не имеющие отношения к буддизму...




> Аргументация вами "правильной мотивации" тоже на уровне детской считалочки в варианте "благое-неблагое". Миллионы людей в мире воруют и лгут в самых утонченных формах, и при этом совсем не чувствуют себя "страдающими". Наворовав из казны, спокойно доживают свою жизнь на теплых островах в развлечениях и удовольствиях.


Поговорка их детства: "Причём милиция, что куры дохнут?" : )
Так и тут: причём буддизм к тому, что простые невежественные люди живут, не имея представлений о том, что они управляемы алчностью, злобой и неведением (т.н. тремя ядами), отчего и лгут, ведут себя безнравственно, совершают преступления и т.д., от чего рекомендуется очищаться буддистам?




> Т.е. вы, как и классики марксизма-ленинизма, предлагаете мораль считать продуктом общественного развития, я правильно понял?


А давайте не будем путать путать мораль и этику, подменяя второе первым? Это одно.
Второе: вопрос о возникновении у человеков этических представлений и норм является посторонним для буддизма. Потому его обсуждение в БФ неуместно, тем паче -- в свете существования Творца, служащего истоком всего без исключения.

Не уверен, что не знаете, но... В общем, Будда не рекомендовал размышлять, в частности, о происхождении мира и т.п. категориях, относящихся к миру внешнему. Предлагая при этом правильно работать исключительно над миром внутренним. Это понятно?

----------


## Андрош

> В общем, Будда не рекомендовал размышлять, в частности, о происхождении мира и т.п. категориях, относящихся к миру внешнему. Предлагая при этом правильно работать исключительно над миром внутренним.


Ну вот, сразу б так написали - я б зря не распинался тут, задавая разные вопросы...  :Smilie: 
Теперь можно перейти просто к уточнениям. Есть ли граница между миром внешним и внутренним? И нужно ли вообще эту граница проводить? 
И еще одно уточнение: можно ли карму (у нас же тема о карме)) корректировать "извне"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В чем лукавство? В вопросе об источнике ваших познаний? Ваш коллега писал об "авторитетных источниках". Почему бы вам не подтвердить его мысль? Типа, *мы верим* в авторитетность этих источников. Логично?


Логично. : )) 
Но это не единственный вариант ответа, т.к. есть ещё такая штука как просто жизненный опыт, благодаря которому приобретаются познания не только из буддийских, но из самых различных источников, включая, к примеру, исихастские, индуистские.., даосские, наконец...
Кроме того, что делает для человека авторитетным те или иные источники, если не соответствие их его жизненному опыту и его картине мира?
Нормальное такое, банально говоря, "доверяй, но -- проверяй". : )

При этом -- напомню: Вами был задан вопрос не просто о знании чего-то, а -- *о познании "сути всех явлений и событий"*. А вот это уже -- манипулятивное лукавство, ибо отвечать на такой вопросец означает претендовать на всезнание или запредельную мудрость. Ловушка, в общем, для собеседника. : )

И, наконец, задам всё же вопрос сам: откуда у Вас уверенность в существовании Творца?

----------

Балдинг (31.03.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> что делает для человека авторитетным те или иные источники, если не соответствие их его жизненному опыту и его картине мира?
> Нормальное такое, банально говоря, "доверяй, но -- проверяй"


Оно то так, но знаете... я в своей жизни встречал немало людей, подбирающих религию под свое миропонимание. Или под свою жизненную ситуацию. Например, если человек беден, он подбирает религию, в которой бедность является благословением. Если у кого-то тяжелая жизнь, он ищет религию, которая утешает его райским блаженством после земных страданий. Ну и так далее. 




> И, наконец, задам всё же вопрос сам: откуда у Вас уверенность в существовании Творца?


Лично у меня - на основании общения с высшими существами из тонкого мира, у которых гораздо больше познаний о мироустройстве. Но даже и без этого логика существования Творца достаточно обоснована в теистическом богословии.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот, сразу б так написали - я б зря не распинался тут, задавая разные вопросы...


Предвидел, что рано или поздно, зайдя в тупик, Андрош может исполнить такой ход: "Так бы сразу и..." : ))
Но не говорил так сразу, поскольку необходимо было... скажу гулкое слово: исследовать : ) Ваши полемические приёмы, включая некорректные...
И разговор ведь у Вас был не только о Творце и внешнем мире, правда?




> Теперь можно перейти просто к уточнениям. Есть ли граница между миром внешним и внутренним? И нужно ли вообще эту граница проводить? 
> И еще одно уточнение: можно ли карму (у нас же тема о карме)) корректировать "извне"?


Вопрос о границе между умом и миром, если всерьёз, -- очень непростой, хотя... чего сложного в том, чтобы отличить находящееся/возникающее вовне от существующего/возникающего внутри? В общем же случае (на уровне реальных практик) необходимо отслеживать возникновение неблагих желаний-побуждений и их прекращение до того, как они проявятся в форме речи и/или физич. деяний.
Карму -- извне? В широком смысле -- да. Скажем, направляя/побуждая человека к следованию Благородным Восьмеричным путём, начиная с нравственности.
Тем самым человек накапливает т.н. заслуги и добродетели, что рано или поздно несомненно скажется на его карме в любом смысле.
Хотя, конечно, ранее сделанного и бесстрастно запечатлённого : ) в личной изрядной прошлой карме -- не воротишь...

----------


## Балдинг

> Логично. : )) 
> Но это не единственный вариант ответа, т.к. есть ещё такая штука как просто жизненный опыт, благодаря которому приобретаются познания не только из буддийских, но из самых различных источников, включая, к примеру, исихастские, индуистские.., даосские, наконец...
> Кроме того, что делает для человека авторитетным те или иные источники, если не соответствие их его жизненному опыту и его картине мира?
> Нормальное такое, банально говоря, "доверяй, но -- проверяй". : )


Коллега, во имя справедливости не смог удержаться от соблазна обратить Ваше внимание на то, что в посте номер 65 слова "подкрепляемый личным опытом" были *даже* выделены жирным шрифтом ;-)

----------


## Андрош

> Предвидел, что рано или поздно, зайдя в тупик, Андрош может исполнить такой ход: "Так бы сразу и..." : ))
> Но не говорил так сразу, поскольку необходимо было... скажу гулкое слово: исследовать : ) Ваши полемические приёмы, включая некорректные...
> И разговор ведь у Вас был не только о Творце и внешнем мире, правда?


Не, серьезно, не могу взять в толк почему вы все время меня пытаетесь в чем-то уличить. А демонстрировать полемические приемы (у вас тут их тоже немало) нам ни к чему. 
И изучаю принципы буддийского мышления, вижу много такого, что совпадает с моим миропониманием. Кое-в чем не могу уловить суть (в основном из-за сложности терминологии и определений), хотя чувствую, что она где-то близко. Никогда бы не стал тратить время (свое и чужое) просто из желания поспорить или кому-то что-то доказать.




> Тем самым человек накапливает т.н. заслуги и добродетели, что рано или поздно несомненно скажется на его карме в любом смысле.
> Хотя, конечно, ранее сделанного и бесстрастно запечатлённого : ) в личной изрядной прошлой карме -- не воротишь...


Так заслуги и добродетели нивелируют плохую карму или нет? Если я накормил голодного, то нивелирует ли это поступок, связанный с с тем, что отнял что-то у кого-то в прошлой жизни (к примеру)?

----------


## Андрош

> Коллега, во имя справедливости не смог удержаться от соблазна обратить Ваше внимание на то, что в посте номер 65 слова "подкрепляемый личным опытом" были *даже* выделены жирным шрифтом ;-)


Если не сложно, можете привести пример, как ваш "личный опыт" подкрепил буддийские постулаты? Хотя бы один.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так заслуги и добродетели нивелируют плохую карму или нет? Если я накормил голодного, то нивелирует ли это поступок, связанный с с тем, что отнял что-то у кого-то в прошлой жизни (к примеру)?


Да нет такого- ни в одном из "буддизмов" вроде.  Всё проявится своим чередом. (во всяко случае в практике - Ваджрасаттвы, карма очищается путём её "отстрадывания"- раскаянием, затем деланием ситуации "пустотной"- путём тантро-визуализации, и затем намерения- в аналогичной ситуации- не повторять подобного..

----------


## Балдинг

> Если не сложно, можете привести пример, как ваш "личный опыт" подкрепил буддийские постулаты? Хотя бы один.


1. Цитирумеый пост был для Юй Кана, дабы предохранить его ум от превратного понимания выражавшихся моим умом идей.
2. По сабжу. Скорее наоборот, некоторым своим пониманиям нахожу параллели у Готамы. Сейчас с айпада крайне затруднительно привести комплект ссылок, поэтому попробую набрать пальцем по памяти, как Вы просили, хотя бы один.
У меня:
Цитата навскидку из стихотворения 1994 года (*update*: уточненная цитата)
_"Но правда (для рифмы подставим "как бы") --
дело одно, истина -- это другое.
Отличие в том, что истины -- нечто такое,
чего не бывает, а правда -- да, 
она есть иногда. А также всегда,
когда..."_
Из более позднего Катехизиса
_"1. Истины нет. Есть множество правд, актуализирующихся ввиду присущего природе сознания дуализма... n. Реализация в какой-либо правде невозможна в принципе, т.к. правда непознаваема/непостижима. Может быть лишь та или иная степень приближения к ней, плодом имеющее псевдо-реализацию в той или иной правде"._ 
Параллель была обнаружена в Калака сутте (приводил выше ссылку, да и гуглюется легко), и в еще одной сутте мелькнул годный зацеп, названия не помню, но тоже ее здесь на БФ, Юй Кан, выполняя функцию ненасильственного просвещения читателей БФ, приводил.

И вообще, чем больше изучаешь те или иные глубокие учения, осознаешь, что это в тебе было изначально. Есть лишь вспоминание себя самого.

Доп. Т.е. как бэ не школьник, изучивший параграф, и ищущий ему подтверждение на практике ("личный опыт подкрепил буддийские постулаты"). А практик, находящий параллели своему пониманию мира в том или ином параграфе того или иного учебника (типа: "вот в этом аспекте пожалуй склонен согласиться с Екклесиастом/Готамой/Лао/Христом"). И иногда реально бывают такие интересные моменты бытия, когда видишь, что современники (из ближайшего окружения) не понимают, или не так отчетливо понимают, а с Буддой находишь общий язык и взаимопонимание (как бэ "наш человек"), т.е. и время становится относительным, становится совсем не имеющим значения, что он жил до нашей эры.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Коллега, во имя справедливости не смог удержаться от соблазна обратить Ваше внимание на то, что в посте номер 65 слова "подкрепляемый личным опытом" были *даже* выделены жирным шрифтом ;-)


Сов-падение: сидели две совы и -- упали? : ))
Вообще же жизненный опыт (включая сюда и карму в широком смысле) -- единственное, наверное, что реально принадлежит человеку...

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2015), Нико (01.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не, серьезно, не могу взять в толк почему вы все время меня пытаетесь в чем-то уличить. А демонстрировать полемические приемы (у вас тут их тоже немало) нам ни к чему.


Каждый раз более или менее детально показываю, в чём заключается некорректность того или иного суждения собеседника, не способствующая достижению взаимопонимания. Если встретите что-либо такое же у меня -- будьте любезны не заявлять что-либо на мой счёт, зеркаля голословно типа "щавидую вашему умению передергивать и уходить от ответа", а показывать так же, как это делаю сам: в чём и где именно состояло передёргивание.




> Так заслуги и добродетели нивелируют плохую карму или нет? Если я накормил голодного, то нивелирует ли это поступок, связанный с с тем, что отнял что-то у кого-то в прошлой жизни (к примеру)?


Есть такие сценарии : ) у отдельных наставников, вроде как неблагое компенсируется благим, но по сути -- нет.
И отстрадывание, о каком написал Дубинин, тоже не ахти как, насколько понимаю сам, влияет на громоздкую карму, накопленную с безначальных времён. Ведь за этот период каждым было совершенно столько неблагого, что... обнять и плакать. К тому же, ни о каких тарифах : ) на "нивелирование" в известных мне будд. суттах, сутрах или канонах разговора нет.

И это при том, что действие кармы -- если верить Будде -- сплошь и рядом непредсказуемо и её действие во всех деталях может видеть только пробуждённый. 
Поскольку кармическое воздаяние зависит не только от семян кармы, но и от множественных условий и обстоятельств, непредсказуемо меняющихся...
Потому итоговое мнение на этот счёт у меня такое: не нужно заботиться о прошлой карме, выходящей за пределы нынешней жизни. Важно учиться думать, говорить и поступать правильно. И этого, как мне кажется, более чем достаточно.
А вполне авторитетные _частичные_ рекомендации на этот счёт из труда, приписываемого Бодхидхарме, уже цитировались ранее: см. пост 5, где есть ссылка и на полный текст.

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Так заслуги и добродетели нивелируют плохую карму или нет? Если я накормил голодного, то нивелирует ли это поступок, связанный с с тем, что отнял что-то у кого-то в прошлой жизни (к примеру)?


Много разных срезов можно здесь порасматривать , помимо прямой компенсации, которой скорей всего нет, потому что  ситуации эти по условиям своим  могут быть весьма уникальны и воспроизвестись должны,соответственно, в своей уникальности. Но другой аспект говорит о том , что накопление благой кармы делает ум просто напросто устойчивее к возврату  негативной кармы, условно говоря , если Вы в "позитиве" разрослись до уровня слона,а отдельные выбросы плохой кармы будут, где то, возможно,для Вас укусами комариков, например. К тому же возникающие  для совершения благих поступков условия, сами , думаю, являются знаками правильного вектора  развития  в позитивном направлении! Они говорят о Вашей внутренней нацеленности делать позитивные кармические действия ,  при отрицательной мотивации и условия "подворачивались" бы больше для совершения неблаговидных поступков! Но в любом случае накопление кармического "позитива" нужно не само по себе, а для реализации целей просветления, то есть ,вообще, пребывания вне создания факторов ума, участвующих в кармической деятельности!

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сов-падение: сидели две совы и -- упали? : ))


Какие тут все умные, я просто поражаюсь...)))

----------


## Андрош

> Много разных срезов можно здесь порасматривать , помимо прямой компенсации, которой скорей всего нет, потому что  ситуации эти по условиям своим  могут быть весьма уникальны и воспроизвестись должны,соответственно, в своей уникальности. Но другой аспект говорит о том , что накопление благой кармы делает ум просто напросто устойчивее к возврату  негативной кармы


Исходя их этого выходит, что карма рассматривается просто как наказание. Даже в тюрьме за примерное поведение отпускают на условно-досрочное. Тут же нет. Все, что наработал - отработай и за все получи сполна. Причем эта негативная карма заработана, накоплена вообще кем-то другим, в прошлой жизни, к которому я в нынешней жизни не имею никакого отношения.

----------


## Андрош

Господа, а скажите еще такую вещь... Может немного не в тему, но раз уж мы тут так приятно беседуем...
Если я правильно понимаю, то Буддизм учит отказу от земных привязанностей, считая их негативными и ведущими к страданию. Значит ли это, что привязанности к близким, родственникам (жене, любимой, детям, собаке наконец) тоже являются вредоносными и сними надо бороться?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Исходя их этого выходит, что карма рассматривается просто как наказание. Даже в тюрьме за примерное поведение отпускают на условно-досрочное. Тут же нет. Все, что наработал - отработай и за все получи сполна. Причем эта негативная карма заработана, накоплена вообще кем-то другим, в прошлой жизни, к которому я в нынешней жизни не имею никакого отношения.


Почему карма рассматривается (кем, лично самим Андрошем? : ) не как воздаяние (за благое -- благим, а за неблагое -- неблагим), а примитивно: просто как наказание?
Второе: за "примерное поведение" из тюрем на УДО отпускают далеко не всех. (И далеко не всегда тех, кто этого заслуживает.) *Но в этом и отличие кармы как закона объективно-бесстрастного от закона человеческого (или даже божественного, тоже в изрядной степени личностного).*
Третье: и в этой конкретной жизни можно так же запросто заявить, мол, "я сегодня не такой, как вчера", так почему это я должен отвечать за то, что совершил вчера и почему на все преступления нет кратких сроков давности?

Наконец, есть формулировка: Dura lex sed lex. Так вот это -- про безличностную карму.




> Если я правильно понимаю, то Буддизм учит отказу от земных привязанностей, считая их негативными и ведущими к страданию. Значит ли это, что привязанности к близким, родственникам (жене, любимой, детям, собаке наконец) тоже являются вредоносными и сними надо бороться?


Именно так. Ибо всё, что (или кого) удерживаешь, полагая своим, удерживает тебя.
Кроме того, в пределе следует освободиться и от привязанности к самой Дхамме/Дхарме (учению, пути), подобной, как сказано в одной из сутт, плоту и становящейся ненужной и обременительной при достижении другого берега (т.е., ниббаны/нирваны).

----------

Балдинг (02.04.2015), Елена Кузнецова (25.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Исходя их этого выходит, что карма рассматривается просто как наказание. Даже в тюрьме за примерное поведение отпускают на условно-досрочное. Тут же нет. Все, что наработал - отработай и за все получи сполна. Причем эта негативная карма заработана, накоплена вообще кем-то другим, в прошлой жизни, к которому я в нынешней жизни не имею никакого отношения.


Карма как и  всегда, причинно-следственная связь,поэтому она с Вами и в следующей жизни ,соотнесенная с действиями Вашего сознания в прошлом.Вам действительно,видимо,сложно переключится с существования единого законодателя и блюстителя закона, но при этом  Вы сами себе ставите задачу понять и разобраться в этих вопросах, а если это не обязательно для Вас, тогда можно традиционно-массово верить в Будду, как некую божественную личность, которая желает Вам добра и не рекомендует накапливать негативную  карму, тогда для Вас он может быть сродни с неким индуистким Богом, но если Вы действительно хотите шагнуть дальше ,то стоит заглянуть в корень, отличающий учение от всех других, а это, в том числе,  то,  что  при достижении просветления кармическая деятельность  cовершенно исчезает, как явление , ввиду отсутствия проекции эго и его ложного  самобытия !

----------


## Йен

> Исходя их этого выходит, что карма рассматривается просто как наказание. Даже в тюрьме за примерное поведение отпускают на условно-досрочное. Тут же нет. Все, что наработал - отработай и за все получи сполна.


 Это не так. Хоть и результат каммы относится к одной из четырех невообразимостей, но... Представьте, что вы совершаете действие - сажаете семена, которые дадут плоды в будущем. Чтобы они выросли, нужны определенные благоприятные условия. Не создавая благоприятных условий урожай завянет. Так же и с плодами ваших прошлых действий. Не создавайте условий для выращивания плодов своих неблагих поступков в прошлом. Конечно, наиболее сильные прорастут и вы увидите результат, но слабые вполне могут завянуть. Поэтому, формула буддизма проста: делай добро, не делай зла, очищай ум.




> Причем эта негативная карма заработана, накоплена вообще кем-то другим, в прошлой жизни, к которому я в нынешней жизни не имею никакого отношения.


В каждое следующее мгновение вы уже кто-то другой, но это не означает, что тот, живущий на одно мгновение раньше, не влияет на создание этого, что живет сейчас )

----------


## Андрош

> В каждое следующее мгновение уже кто-то другой, но это не означает, что тот, живущий на одно мгновение раньше, не влияет на создание этого, что живет сейчас )


С чего вы взяли? Какое основание так считать?
По этому поводу я уже приводил пример в другой теме с машиной. Если я приеду от дома до работы на машине, проеду 10 км, то машина определенным образом "изменится". Будет другой уровень бензина, другой износ шин, ну и т.д. И что же? По приезду на работу мои сотрудники воскликнут: "О, коллега, у тебя другая машина?" А если они не сделают, то с точки зрения буддизма - они все идиоты? Или просто среди них нет буддистов?)) Думаю, мысль понятна...

----------


## Йен

Люди общаются при помощи ярлыков, так удобнее для коммуникации в социуме.  Вас в детстве звали Андрош, и теперь тоже зовут Андрош. Это ярлык и окружающие идентифицируют вас при помощи этого ярлыка, но это не означает, что ваша форма и содержание с детства не изменились.

----------


## Дубинин

> С чего вы взяли? Какое основание так считать?
> По этому поводу я уже приводил пример в другой теме с машиной. Если я приеду от дома до работы на машине, проеду 10 км, то машина определенным образом "изменится". Будет другой уровень бензина, другой износ шин, ну и т.д. И что же? По приезду на работу мои сотрудники воскликнут: "О, коллега, у тебя другая машина?" А если они не сделают, то с точки зрения буддизма - они все идиоты? Или просто среди них нет буддистов?)) Думаю, мысль понятна...


Вообще-то так и есть- машина полностью изменилась- Слетела краска- граммы-миллиграммы бензина- конфигурация на доли миллиметров.. Никто не виноват- что сознание отмечая эти изменения как "не важные"-их не фиксирует- и тем мозг глюкозу попусту не расходует. приборы по любому это покажут..

----------

Дэнни (03.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Вообще-то так и есть- машина полностью изменилась- Слетела краска- граммы-миллиграммы бензина- конфигурация на доли миллиметров.. Никто не виноват- что сознание отмечая эти изменения как "не важные"-их не фиксирует- и тем мозг глюкозу попусту не расходует. приборы по любому это покажут..


Зачем путать понятия *измененный* и *другой*? Машина изменилась, но это *та же самая машина*. И при чем тут штампы и ярлыки

----------


## Андрош

> В каждое следующее мгновение вы уже кто-то другой, но это не означает, что тот, живущий на одно мгновение раньше, не влияет на создание этого, что живет сейчас )


Память и самосознание позволяют идентифицировать себя *как того же самого*. Я помню, что я делал вчера и год назад. И таки да, эти поступки могут влиять на меня и мою ситуацию сегодня. Но то что было в прошлой жизни, ни вы, ни я не помним. И то, что поступки того, кем вы или я были в прошлой жизни влияют на нас сегодняшних - не более чем постулат принимаемый на веру в определенных религиозных концепциях.

----------


## Йен

> И при чем тут штампы и ярлыки


 Потому что вы привязаны к штампам и ярлыкам и мыслите опираясь на них )

----------

Дэнни (03.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Зачем путать понятия *измененный* и *другой*? Машина изменилась, но это *та же самая машина*.


"Та-же" самая машина с изменившимся "всем"- не может быть- той-же самой". (Вернее может, но для сознаний не замечающих изменения и считающих её прежней: работник ГАИ или коллега по работе..) Но это и понятно- ибо эволюция выработала способность не замечать изменения- не актуальные как "угроза" или "наслаждение".

----------

Дэнни (03.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Потому что вы привязаны к штампам и ярлыкам и мыслите опираясь на них )


Я опираюсь на логику и очевидные факты.  Если человек считает, что пять минут назад он был не он, а другая личность - то ему надо срочно к доктору.

----------


## Йен

> Но то что было в прошлой жизни, ни вы, ни я не помним..


Ну так вспоминайте, практика Дхаммы для того и существует )

----------


## Андрош

> Ну так вспоминайте, практика Дхаммы для того и существует )


Вы вспомнили? С помощью практики Дхаммы...

----------


## Йен

Еще нет, но буду стараться )

----------


## Андрош

> "Та-же" самая машина с изменившимся "всем"- не может быть- той-же самой". (Вернее может, но для сознаний не замечающих изменения и считающих её прежней: работник ГАИ или коллега по работе..) Но это и понятно- ибо эволюция выработала способность не замечать изменения- не актуальные как "угроза" или "наслаждение".


Если вы не видите разницы в понятиях "изменившееся" и "иное", то разговор бесполезен. Неплохо бы сначала русский язык изучить.

----------


## Андрош

> Еще нет, но буду стараться )


Можете привести примеры тех, кто вспомнил? Из числа знакомых? Или они пока еще тоже только "стараются"?

----------

Паня (03.04.2015)

----------


## Йен

Я не опрашивал своих знакомых на эту тему, лично мне примера Будды и его учеников достаточно )

----------


## Дубинин

> Если вы не видите разницы в понятиях "изменившееся" и "иное", то разговор бесполезен. Неплохо бы сначала русский язык изучить.


Хамить изволите? Или в философский словарь  терминов полезем? Или аргументов нет- а настоять на своём хочется? ( предмет изменившийся и выполняющий иную функцию- иной предмет: человек-труп, младенец- плод в животе...) Машина выполняет- ежедневно "ту-же " функцию- только если не фиксировать различия..

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Кое-в чем не могу уловить суть (в основном из-за сложности терминологии и определений)


пробуйте заменить сложную терминологию, определения и не понятные иностранные слова на не сложные, ясные, однозначные, не нуждающиеся в определениях слова
например, карма, нивелировать



> Так заслуги и добродетели нивелируют плохую карму или нет? Если я накормил голодного, то нивелирует ли это поступок, связанный с с тем, что отнял что-то у кого-то в прошлой жизни (к примеру)?


используете иностранное слово карма в значении - поступок, нивелировать = ровнять. Вопрос: "Так заслуги и добродетели ровняют плохие поступки или нет?" Далее пишете уточняющий вопрос, который относится к "так" из вопроса №1: "Если я накормил голодного, то ровняет ли это поступок, связанный с тем, что отнял у кого-то в прошлой жизни." Ответ яснее ясного, ровняет, вы же указали, что те 2 события связаны "связанный с тем"; чтоб вычислить, как ровно ровняет (прямо, криво) и что (ровняет-то), нужны дополнительные уточнения, напр., ровняет чсв (сделал доброе дело, на этот раз раскаиваться не в чем, я молодец), ровняет жажду насытиться голодного потерпевшего (ох, как он меня накормил, теперь я сыт, доволен и терпелив) или еще что-то ровняет



> Исходя их этого выходит, что карма рассматривается просто как наказание. Даже в тюрьме за примерное поведение отпускают на условно-досрочное. Тут же нет. Все, что наработал - отработай и за все получи сполна. Причем эта негативная карма заработана, накоплена вообще кем-то другим, в прошлой жизни, к которому я в нынешней жизни не имею никакого отношения.


не заходил сюда месяца 3, вам так и не дают покоя вопросы жизни и смерти, то, что вы называете перерождением. Кроме кармы, которая не только поступок, но и его намерение; памяти (ее тренировки), внимания (а какая у вас скорость внимания? - в потоке машин с обочины замечаете не пристегнутых водителей или только внешнюю форму автомобилей? - опытные сотрудники гаи иногда заглядывают внутрь, боковое зрение школьных учителей и т.п., т.е. тоже тренируется), неведения (и оно дрессируется) есть масса того, что удерживает вас человеком, на каноничных средствах связи так говорят: в формировании вритти из читты камма, сання, манасикара, моха и прочие слова с их значениями удерживают нас от отсутствия. Буддизм про то, как ту кучу разгрести, эффективно управлять ей (баланс добра и зла, ведь добро в больших объемах приводит к святости, что отпугивает значительную часть практикующих от такого черно-белого подхода, рыбалка опять же, налево ходят, то да се, ровняют, кто во что горазд) а когда надоест (отсутствие причин для удержания) уничтожить, либо вариант 2: продолжать, обосновывая свое присутствие спасением всех живых существ, состраданием, обетами, передачей Дхармы и т.п.

----------


## Дэнни

> Можете привести примеры тех, кто вспомнил? Из числа знакомых? Или они пока еще тоже только "стараются"?


Неужели Вы не знаете, что есть  техники, которые вызывают ретроспектные знания о прошлых воплощениях. В Буддизме же это не является каким то отдельным целеполаганием и знание прошлых жизней проявляется только на соответствующем уровне практики ,не ранее , чем будет это полезно!

----------


## Дэнни

> Если вы не видите разницы в понятиях "изменившееся" и "иное", то разговор бесполезен. Неплохо бы сначала русский язык изучить.


А кто сказал, что оно(сознание человека) должно стать совершенно иным , если оно приемственно,благодаря причинно-следственной связи . Оно, именно, трансформируется наполняясь новым содержанием :  если оно совершенствуеться человек становиться лучше гармоничнее, если ,наоборот,то соответственно, ухудшается , деградирует, но это явно заметно!

----------


## Андрош

> Неужели Вы не знаете, что есть  техники, которые вызывают ретроспектные знания о прошлых воплощениях. В Буддизме же это не является каким то отдельным целеполаганием и знание прошлых жизней проявляется только на соответствующем уровне практики ,не ранее , чем будет это полезно!


Конечно, мне известны эти техники ретроспективного знания. Только к Буддизму они не имеют никакого отношения. Но я отвечал на сказанное: "изучайте Дхамму (для вспоминания о прошлых жизнях)"

----------

Шавырин (04.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> А кто сказал, что оно(сознание человека) должно стать совершенно иным


И я о том же: сознание иное, но личность *та же*.

----------


## Андрош

> Я не опрашивал своих знакомых на эту тему, лично мне примера Будды и его учеников достаточно )


Т.е. вы приняли учение не поинтересовавшись, "работает" ли оно. Просто приняли "на веру" информацию 2500-летней давности? А как же быть с тем, что буддизм - "религия опыта, а не веры". Неужели это та самая "вера для взрослых"?

----------


## Андрош

> Если я правильно понимаю, то Буддизм учит отказу от земных привязанностей, считая их негативными и ведущими к страданию. Значит ли это, что привязанности к близким, родственникам (жене, любимой, детям, собаке наконец) тоже являются вредоносными и сними надо бороться?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Именно так. Ибо всё, что (или кого) удерживаешь, полагая своим, удерживает тебя..


Разве это не очередная подмена понятий? Я говорю о "привязанностях", вы - о "удержании" и "полагании своим".
Семейные привязанности - это то, на чем держится структура нынешнего социума в общем смысле. Или Буддизм призывает к асоциальному поведению? (Ну, например, бросить жену и детей и идти в лес медитировать?)

----------

Шавырин (04.04.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Но я отвечал на сказанное: "изучайте Дхамму (для вспоминания о прошлых жизнях)"


"Вот монах вспоминает многочисленные прошлые жизни: одну жизнь, две жизни, три жизни, четыре, пять, десять, двадцать, тридцать, сорок, пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч, многие циклы свёртывания мира, многие циклы развёртывания мира, [вспоминая]: «Там у меня было такое-то имя, я жил в таком-то роду, имел такую-то внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковым было моё переживание удовольствия и боли, таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился здесь. И там у меня тоже было такое-то имя… таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился [теперь уже] здесь». Так он вспоминает многочисленные прошлые жизни в подробностях и деталях.
Это первое знание, которое он обрёл. Невежество было уничтожено. Знание появилось. Тьма была рассеяна. Возник свет. Так происходит с тем, кто прилежен, старателен, решителен." 

Тевиджа сутта

----------


## Йен

> И я о том же: сознание иное, но личность *та же*.


 Это ваши представления о личности те же )

----------


## Йен

> Т.е. вы приняли учение не поинтересовавшись, "работает" ли оно. Просто приняли "на веру" информацию 2500-летней давности? А как же быть с тем, что буддизм - "религия опыта, а не веры". Неужели это та самая "вера для взрослых"?


Вообще-то я не просто принял на веру, а практикую по мере сил. Но некоторые реализации требуют продолжительного времени практики.
Если вам сказали, что этот фрукт прекрасен на вкус, то не попробовав, вы не узнаете.

----------


## Йен

> Разве это не очередная подмена понятий? Я говорю о "привязанностях", вы - о "удержании" и "полагании своим".
> Семейные привязанности - это то, на чем держится структура нынешнего социума в общем смысле. Или Буддизм призывает к асоциальному поведению? (Ну, например, бросить жену и детей и идти в лес медитировать?)


Если домохозяин осознал, что мирская жизнь тягостна, то он может уйти в отшельники. А какая семья может быть у отшельника.

----------


## Юй Кан

> И я о том же: сознание иное, но личность *та же*.


Согласно буддизму, личность образуется совокупностью скандх, пятой из которых (см. по ссылке) является скандха сознания. При этом ни одна из скандх, как, соответственно, и их совокупность, не является неизменной.




> Разве это не очередная подмена понятий? Я говорю о "привязанностях", вы - о "удержании" и "полагании своим".


Никакой подмены, поскольку одного (_привязанности_ к или _цепляния за_) без другого (_удерживания_ и _полагания своим_) не бывает, и если Вы привязаны к чему-либо (к примеру, к родственникам, коих полагаете сво-и-ми : ), то оно (они) Вас удерживает (-ют), делая несвободным.




> Семейные привязанности - это то, на чем держится структура нынешнего социума в общем смысле. Или Буддизм призывает к асоциальному поведению? (Ну, например, бросить жену и детей и идти в лес медитировать?)


Будда так и поступил. : )
Но ошибка Вашего умопостроения в том, что буддизм ни к чему никого *не призывает*, лишь предлагая определённый образ жизни (Путь освобождения от привязанностей к чему-либо) тем, кто к нему готов и глубоко/искренне желает освобождения от страданий...
Будда говорил: "*Я лишь указываю направления...*"

----------

Балдинг (04.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если домохозяин осознал, что мирская жизнь тягостна, то он может уйти в отшельники. А какая семья может быть у отшельника.


Если семья правильная, то она не будет доставать отшельника (в буддизме -- монаха), но будет всемерно и бескорыстно помогать ему: _даной_.
Другое дело, что и Будда и многие другие, ушедшие в монахи правильно, не оставляли своих близких в нищете...

----------

Балдинг (04.04.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Если семья правильная, то она не будет доставать отшельника (в буддизме -- монаха), но будет всемерно и бескорыстно помогать ему: _даной_.
> Другое дело, что и Будда и многие другие, ушедшие в монахи правильно, не оставляли своих близких в нищете...


 Опять штампами мыслите. С чего вы взяли, что если некий абстрактный домохозяин останется в семье, то все у них будет хорошо? Он может заболеть и стать обузой для семьи, или вообще умереть, деньги могут закончиться и т.д. В этом мире нет ничего постоянного, будущее свое люди не знают. Исходите из этого.
Кстати, в Тхераваде в монахи можно постричься только после 21 года и с согласия родителей.

----------


## Дэнни

> Конечно, мне известны эти техники ретроспективного знания. Только к Буддизму они не имеют никакого отношения. Но я отвечал на сказанное: "изучайте Дхамму (для вспоминания о прошлых жизнях)"


К Буддизму они и не имеют прямого отношения ,но  Вы , усомнились ,по-моему,  в другом: в том, что буддист в результате практики на определенной стадии действительно начинает обладать знанием о прошлых воплощениях.

----------


## Дэнни

> И я о том же: сознание иное, но личность *та же*.


В том и дело что сознание  наполненно несколько изменненным содержанием, а личность заассоциирована с индивидуальными для нее признаками и она естественна та же , но она будет несколько заметно другой в следующих воплощениях и поэтому можно говорить,   что сознание вмещает личность, а не личность имеет свое постоянное атманическое сознание.

----------


## Кириилл

> В том и дело что сознание  наполненно несколько изменненным содержанием, а личность заассоциирована с индивидуальными для нее признаками и она естественна та же , но она будет несколько заметно другой в следующих воплощениях и поэтому можно говорить,   что сознание вмещает личность, а не личность имеет свое постоянное атманическое сознание.


Верно, личность как белый лист, формируется из-за окружения, другое дело - качество листа.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Опять штампами мыслите. С чего вы взяли, что если некий абстрактный домохозяин останется в семье, то все у них будет хорошо? Он может заболеть и стать обузой для семьи, или вообще умереть, деньги могут закончиться и т.д. В этом мире нет ничего постоянного, будущее свое люди не знают. Исходите из этого.


С чего взяли, будто аз где-то взял такое про абстрактного домохозяина, какому, мол, будет в семье однозначно хорошо, если у мну речь шла только о монахе? 
Хотя зачем это выдумали -- понятно: чтобы опять обвинить, не пользуясь никакими штампами : ), как любите, "Опять штампами мыслите" и наставить, из чего исходить, впав в Вам привидевшееся.




> Кстати, в Тхераваде в монахи можно постричься только после 21 года и с согласия родителей.


Я в курсе, и даже начинал набивать об этом в предыдущем, но потом решил не касаться частностей, во избежание ветвления спора на них... Да и есть уже тема о пострижении в монахи в разных традициях (в Тхераваде, в общем случае, всё же, сначала -- в саманеры, а не в бхиккху: такой вот у них умственный штамп, который не используются крайне нечасто. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так вспоминайте, практика Дхаммы для того и существует )


Практика Дхаммы существует не для этого, а *для достижения освобождения от страданий*... %)




> Вообще-то я не просто принял на веру, а практикую по мере сил. Но некоторые реализации требуют продолжительного времени практики.
> Если вам сказали, что этот фрукт прекрасен на вкус, то не попробовав, вы не узнаете.


Сложность в том, что далеко не всегда достигшие пробуждения обладают сверхспособностью видеть свои прошлые рождения. Подробнее об этом см., к примеру в Сусима сутте.

----------

Балдинг (04.04.2015)

----------


## Йен

> С чего взяли, будто аз где-то взял такое про абстрактного домохозяина, какому, мол, будет в семье однозначно хорошо, если у мну речь шла только о монахе?


Упс. Это я вас с Андрошем перепутал, вы как-то вклинились и я недосмотрев ники отвечал ему ))

----------


## Йен

> Практика Дхаммы существует не для этого, а *для достижения освобождения от страданий*... %)


 Это конечная цель, а так практикой Дхаммы можно многих промежуточных целей достичь. В контексте разговора я имел ввиду именно промежуточную цель. )

----------


## Дэнни

> Верно, личность как белый лист, формируется из-за окружения, другое дело - качество листа.


Качество листа на данный момент определяется насколько он помнит свою Будда-природу и стремиться к ее восстановлению!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это конечная цель, а так практикой Дхаммы можно многих промежуточных целей достичь. В контексте разговора я имел ввиду именно промежуточную цель. )


Видение прошлых рождений/существований нелепо вообще ставить целью в любом контексте, ибо это -- своего рода побочный эффект, далеко не у всех (расписал ведь и даже ссылку на сутту дал...) возникающий и, строго говоря, ненужный/бесполезный. 
Кроме того, у этой (как и любой другой) особой способности есть ведь и потенциально вредный аспект: возрастание самомнения и т.п.
Отчего Будда и запрещал своим ученикам являть чудеса и сверхспособности...

----------

Балдинг (04.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Упс. Это я вас с Андрошем перепутал, вы как-то вклинились и я недосмотрев ники отвечал ему ))


И получается, что текст поста, не содержавший ни штампов, ни рассуждений по поводу абстр. или конкр. домохозяина, оказался Вам вообще побоку? : ))
Ну Вы даёте, "недосмотрев ники"... %)

----------


## Йен

> Видение прошлых рождений/существований нелепо вообще ставить целью в любом контексте, ибо это -- своего рода побочный эффект, далеко не у всех (расписал ведь и даже ссылку на сутту дал...) возникающий и, строго говоря, ненужный/бесполезный. 
> Кроме того, у этой (как и любой другой) особой способности есть ведь и потенциально вредный аспект: возрастание самомнения и т.п.
> Отчего Будда и запрещал своим ученикам являть чудеса и сверхспособности...


Это часть практики Дхаммы и одна из промежуточных целей. Будда не запрещал своим ученикам демонстрировать иддхи внутри Сангхи ) Развитие иддхи - часть Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.

----------

Жека (07.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это часть практики Дхаммы и одна из промежуточных целей. Будда не запрещал своим ученикам демонстрировать иддхи внутри Сангхи ) Развитие иддхи - часть Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.


ИМХО -- понятное и не внемлющее : ). А теперь, пожалуйста, -- ссылки на сутты с подтверждением оных утверждений...
?

----------


## Йен

Может сами ПК полистаете и найдете Иддхипада Саньютту, а то я несколькими делами сразу занимаюсь и вот уже путаю цитирование из-за невнимательности ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может сами ПК полистаете и найдете Иддхипада Саньютту, а то я несколькими делами сразу занимаюсь и вот уже путаю цитирование из-за невнимательности ))


Значит, следует развивать внимательность и ответственность за свои слова, для чего в нашем случае Вам -- именно Вам -- необходимо предоставить сутты, в которых:
а) практика, приводящая к развитию видения прошлых рождений/существований, является промежуточным этапом, необходимым для достижения освобождения;
б) Будда не запрещал или одобрял демонстрацию чудес и сверхспособностей в Сангхе.

И тогда всё будет правильно, без уловок и виляния.

----------


## Йен

Юй Кан, я же надеялся, что вы знакомы с ПК и дал название целой Саньютты, сутты которой посвящены иддхи и их развитию, и где есть история про ученика Будды, который вдохновлял монахов при помощи демонстрации иддхи. Найдите ее, читайте и наслаждайтесь )) Гугл вам в помощь )
П.С. Монахам запрещено демонстрировать сверхспособности мирянам, а не друг-другу )

----------


## Юй Кан

Йен не понял...
Эти сутты мне не нужны. Потому отвлекаться на их поиски не буду. : )
Найти же их нужно -- самому Йену, чтоб не выглядеть в форуме знатоком названия целой Саньютты, не готовым ответить за свои слова.
(К слову, не зря подчёркиваю, что речь идёт именно о способности видеть свои прошлые рождения/существования, проверить достоверность чего может только арахант, да и то не всякий (см. опять Сусима сутту). Потому демонстрировать эту иддхи массам, полагаю, бесполезно.)
А там -- как будет угодно...

----------


## Антон Соносон

> В этом мире нет ничего постоянного, будущее свое люди не знают. Исходите из этого.


пророки, оракулы исходят из того. Какие-то пользы из времени (прошлого, настоящего, будущего) и памяти люди извлекают, не обязательно гаданием или откровением, в наше время получили распространение такие профессии, как аналитик, консультант

Вы в качестве консультанта приглашены к нам, профессор? - спросил Берлиоз.
- Да, консультантом.
- Вы - немец? - осведомился Бездомный.
- Я-то?.. - переспросил профессор и вдруг задумался. - Да, пожалуй, немец... - сказал он.

----------


## Йен

> Йен не понял...
> Эти сутты мне не нужны. Потому отвлекаться на их поиски не буду. : )
> Найти же их нужно -- самому Йену, чтоб не выглядеть в форуме знатоком названия целой Саньютты, не готовым ответить за свои слова.
> (К слову, не зря подчёркиваю, что речь идёт именно о способности видеть свои прошлые рождения/существования, проверить достоверность чего может только арахант, да и то не всякий (см. опять Сусима сутту). Потому демонстрировать эту иддхи массам, полагаю, бесполезно.)
> А там -- как будет угодно...


Палмфэйс )) 
Мне незачем их искать, так как уже читал ) Знание прошлых жизней так же относится к сверхспособностям. Чтобы этого достичь, нужно развивать четыре иддхипады - основы сверхестественных сил. Эта практика включена в Благородный путь. Более того, в одной из сутт говорится, что тот, кто пренебрегает развитием этих четырех основ - тот пренебрегает Благородным путем. 
В общем, читайте ПК )

----------

Жека (07.04.2015)

----------


## Йен

> пророки, оракулы исходят из того. Какие-то пользы из времени (прошлого, настоящего, будущего) и памяти люди извлекают, не обязательно гаданием или откровением, в наше время получили распространение такие профессии, как аналитик, консультант
> 
> Вы в качестве консультанта приглашены к нам, профессор? - спросил Берлиоз.
> - Да, консультантом.
> - Вы - немец? - осведомился Бездомный.
> - Я-то?.. - переспросил профессор и вдруг задумался. - Да, пожалуй, немец... - сказал он.


Да, есть еще теория вероятностей. Не отрицаю всех этих полезных инструментов и нострадамусов, но все же, в следующее мгновение может случиться что угодно, не смотря на всю нашу логику и уверенность в завтрашнем дне. Такова реальность. )

----------


## Антон Соносон

> но все же, в следующее мгновение может случиться что угодно, не смотря на всю нашу логику и уверенность в завтрашнем дне. Такова реальность. )


"что угодно" - встреча волитивных актов, которая от нехватки скорости восприятия и внимательности участников оценивается, как случайное событие, вспомните шутку про кирпич




> Но вот что характерно, в монахи не хочу


монах - это тот, кто хранит ум, а не вещи, Симеон Афонский

----------

Жека (07.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Палмфэйс )) 
> Мне незачем их искать, так как уже читал ) Знание прошлых жизней так же относится к сверхспособностям. Чтобы этого достичь, нужно развивать четыре иддхипады - основы сверхестественных сил. Эта практика включена в Благородный путь. Более того, в одной из сутт говорится, что тот, кто пренебрегает развитием этих четырех основ - тот пренебрегает Благородным путем. 
> В общем, читайте ПК )


Славно утекаете от указания/цитирования сутт по поводу *видения прошлых жизней*, игнорируя и логику, и предоставленную Вам сутту.
В общем, хорошо знакомый по БФ приём Зома: призыв верить ему, знатоку, на невнятное слово, а чуть доходит до деталей -- либо цитаты, не имеющие отношения к обсуждаемому вопросу, либо величественное "Читайте ПК )".
А что касается _чаттара иддхипада_, так о них -- особый разговор, ибо переводится/раскрывается это сочетание зачастую небуквально и/или без множ. числа для иддхи.
В общем, никакая развесёлая : ) поза знатока ни в одном серьёзном обсуждении не считаются. Необходимы точные цитаты из ПК, каких пока с Вашей стороны нет...

----------


## Андрош

Господа, а можно еще такой дилетантский вопрос?
Насколько я в курсе, Гаутама предлагал и даже призывал "все проверять" и ничего не принимать "на веру". На этой основе многие буддисты свысока смотрят на "религии веры", предполагая, что буддизм представляет собой научный метод. Поскольку тема о карме, то хочу спросить: какие есть практические методы проверки того, что карма существует? Возможно, это только теория? Или какие практические методы проверки того, что "перерождение" вообще существует?

----------


## Андрош

> ...Знание прошлых жизней так же относится к сверхспособностям. Чтобы этого достичь, нужно развивать четыре иддхипады - основы сверхестественных сил.


Скажите, пожалуйста, принимает ли буддизм (и как относится в этом вопросе) к таким методам получения информации о прошлых жизнях, как регрессивный гипноз и др.?

----------


## Андрош

> Но ошибка Вашего умопостроения в том, что буддизм ни к чему никого *не призывает*, лишь предлагая определённый образ жизни (Путь освобождения от привязанностей к чему-либо) тем, кто к нему готов и глубоко/искренне желает освобождения от страданий...
> Будда говорил: "*Я лишь указываю направления...*"


Да, кстати, и в христианстве есть такое: "Кто любит отца или мать более Меня - недостоин Меня (Христа)". Если под Христом понимать определенный "путь", а не человека, то практически та же самая мысль.
По сути вашего ответа: если все равно все привязанности (например, к близким людям) заканчиваются со смертью физического тела, то какой смысл с ними бороться и преодолевать?

И еще вопрос: как буддизм относится к учениям о "кармических группах" сознаний? Такие учения присутствуют в некоторых эзотерических направлениях. Речь идет о совместном воплощении сознаний в одном месте и времени для решения сходных кармических задач.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Господа, а можно еще такой дилетантский вопрос?
> Насколько я в курсе, Гаутама предлагал и даже призывал "все проверять" и ничего не принимать "на веру". На этой основе многие буддисты свысока смотрят на "религии веры", предполагая, что буддизм представляет собой научный метод. Поскольку тема о карме, то хочу спросить: какие есть практические методы проверки того, что карма существует? Возможно, это только теория? Или какие практические методы проверки того, что "перерождение" вообще существует?


Насчёт свысока смотреть на "религии веры" -- это глупость. В ПК есть, к примеру, Сампасадания сутта или "Проповедь об услаждающей вере", очень объемистая, где перечисляются достоинства наставлений, данных Буддой в Дхамме...
Есть там и касательно методики обретения видения прошлых существований, хотя, повторюсь, само себе это особое умение не только бесполезно, но, понятно, было известно и до Будды. Оно вовсе не является обязательным для пробуждения и избавления от страданий.
Потому цепляться за него не сто'ит. : )

*О постижении прежних жизней*
Кроме того, о достопочтенный, непревзойдённо явленное Благословенным в Дхамме наставление о постижении прежних жизней и как некий отшельник или брахман, посредством страстного рвения, … с умом, надлежащим образом сосредоточенным, вспоминает одно, два, три, четыре, пять, десять, двадцать, тридцать, сорок, пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч рождений в течение множества кальп возникновения, множества кальп разрушения, множества кальп возникновения и разрушения мира: «Таким там-то было моё имя, я принадлежал к такому-то роду, к такому сословию, такою-то была моя пища, такими-то — испытываемые мною радости и страдания, таким-то — конец моей жизни. Затем я родился там-то, где имя моё было таким…». Так, в мелочах и деталях, он восстанавливает в памяти свои прошлые жизни.

И есть также, о достопочтенный, боги, продолжительность жизни коих столь велика, что не может быть объята [умом] или исчислена [посредством расчётов]. К тому же, есть существа, чья предшествующая жизнь сокрыта, если они существуют в мире форм или мире без форм, воспринимаемом, невоспринимаемом или воспринимаемом и невоспринимаемом. Таково постижение прежних жизней в мелочах и подробностях. Непревзойдённо, о достопочтенный, это [наставление] о постижении прежних жизней.
А о карме... Вчера нарыл : ) замечательную по нюансам Лонапхала сутту, посвящённую действию каммы/кармы применительно к разным личностям.
Позднее выложу её перевод.

----------

Балдинг (06.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> А о карме... Вчера нарыл : ) замечательную по нюансам Локапхала сутту, посвящённую действию каммы/кармы применительно к разным личностям.
> Позднее выложу её перевод.


Так что все же насчет "практической проверки"?




> О постижении прежних жизней


Ниже говорилось о необходимости каких-то "сверхъестественных способностей" для постижения прежних жизней. Но регрессивный гипноз - достаточно простой метод. Можно ли его принять?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, кстати, и в христианстве есть такое: "Кто любит отца или мать более Меня - недостоин Меня (Христа)". Если под Христом понимать определенный "путь", а не человека, то практически та же самая мысль.


Да, что касается отречения от мира и самости, как и следования нравственности, во многом есть сходство не только с христ-вом.




> По сути вашего ответа: если все равно все привязанности (например, к близким людям) заканчиваются со смертью физического тела, то какой смысл с ними бороться и преодолевать?


Избавляться от привязанностей -- в самом широком смысле -- необходимо, изживая т.н. три яда, составляющие основу всех привязанностей: влечение, отвержение и неведение. И эти три яда исправно следуют из жизни в жизнь влоть до момента достижения пробуждения.
Кроме того, миряне также достигали пробуждения, не покидая родных... Просто семья значительно усложняет существование человека, следующего Благородным Восьмеричным путём, оттого необходимо великое накопления благой кармы для достижения ниббаны/нирваны в миру.




> И еще вопрос: как буддизм относится к учениям о "кармических группах" сознаний? Такие учения присутствуют в некоторых эзотерических направлениях. Речь идет о совместном воплощении сознаний в одном месте и времени для решения сходных кармических задач.


Может, что-то похожее и есть в неких ветвях буддизма (которых очень много : ), но обычно говорится, что накопленная карма предопределяет характер рождения нынешнего человека в том или ином теле и, соответственно, в тех или иных условиях.

Ещё, раз уж начали вдаваться в детали, небольшое уточнение по поводу видов или качеств кармы: благая, неблагая, благая и неблагая (одновременно) и -- нейтральная.

----------

Балдинг (07.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так что все же насчет "практической проверки"?


Осваивайте четыре основы сверхъественной силы, о которых был разговор у меня с Йеном? Вдруг что и получится, даже если без видения...




> Ниже говорилось о необходимости каких-то "сверхъестественных способностей" для постижения прежних жизней. Но регрессивный гипноз - достаточно простой метод. Можно ли его принять?


Ещё раз: эта способность -- не-о-бя-за-тель-на-я даже для совершенного буддиста, потому циклиться на ней -- не нужно.
Что касается гипноза или других методов, то... почему нет, если уж без этого знания -- ну совсем никак? : )

Мне в этом смысле проще: как-то дочка, когда ей было лет 5, ненароком проговорилась о своей прошлой жизни. Было занятно, но не более того, поскольку во множестве существований у меня и до того сомнений не было: просто логикой вывел...

----------

Балдинг (07.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Мне в этом смысле проще: как-то дочка, когда ей было лет 5, ненароком проговорилась о своей прошлой жизни. Было занятно, но не более того, поскольку во множестве существований у меня и до того сомнений не было: просто логикой вывел...


Да, дети до 7-ми лет еще могут помнить свои прошлые жизни. Завеса памяти еще не совсем плотная в таком невинном возрасте.

----------


## Андрош

> Ещё, раз уж начали вдаваться в детали, небольшое уточнение по поводу видов или качеств кармы: благая, неблагая, благая и неблагая (одновременно) и -- нейтральная.


Такая градация кармы, возможно, важна при чисто арифметическом подходе к ней... Меня учили, что карма больше сродни "школьной программе", с "темами" и "курсами", которые надо пройти. А не совокупность поступков, за которые надо понести наказание, или что-то "отрабатывать".

----------


## Андрош

> Осваивайте четыре основы сверхъественной силы...


Очень неуклюжий перевод... смысл ускользает
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Юй Кан

> Очень неуклюжий перевод... смысл ускользает
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Вот более обстоятельная Иддхипада вибханга.

----------

Балдинг (07.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Такая градация кармы, возможно, важна при чисто арифметическом подходе к ней... Меня учили, что карма больше сродни "школьной программе", с "темами" и "курсами", которые надо пройти. А не совокупность поступков, за которые надо понести наказание, или что-то "отрабатывать".


Странно, что до сих не уяснили: любой правильный : ) *анализ кармы необходим для того, чтобы овладевать нравственностью*, различая деяния/поступки по их качеству и, соответственно, по их плодам.

"Темы" и "курсы" -- ну, можно и так. : ) При этом, как понимаю, невыученный "урок" будет дан повторно и т.д., пока не усвоишь, а форма "подачи материала" с каждым разом будет становиться всё жестче... Нет?

----------


## Балдинг

> Вот более обстоятельная Иддхипада вибханга.


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,
Давно хотел поинтересоваться, но не мог найти нужную картинку. А тут по Вашей ссылке, после ознакомления с суттой (которую кстати прочел местами не так, как там предпосылается прочесть  :Smilie: ), открыл книгу "Легенды о махасидхах" http://abhidharma.ru/A/Raznoe/India/0009.pdf
И там, на второй странице pdf-а, красочная иллюстрация ступы. На ступе изображено лицо.
Не могли бы прокомментировать изображение носа (спираль/завитушка, уходящая волнистой линией вниз)? (что, как, почему, откуда "ноги растут"...)

----------


## Антон Соносон

5 отмелей чувственных желаний, порывы в глубину. И растут ноги

----------


## Андрош

> ...во множестве существований у меня и до того сомнений не было: просто логикой вывел...


Можно подробнее о цепи логических рассуждений, которые привели вас к убеждению в существовании перерождений?
Какие еще могут быть методы "практической проверки"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... И там, на второй странице pdf-а, красочная иллюстрация ступы. На ступе изображено лицо.
> Не могли бы прокомментировать изображение носа (спираль/завитушка, уходящая волнистой линией вниз)? (что, как, почему, откуда "ноги растут"...)


Что-то очень, как мне казалось, правдоподобное : ) по поводу таких изображений читал когда-то давно у Мулдашева. Но деталей сейчас уже не помню.
Вообще это тибетские дела. Может, кто из ваджраянцев ответит?

----------

Балдинг (07.04.2015)

----------


## Антон Соносон

"А какое желание называется порывистым? Желание, подстёгиваемое пятью отмелями чувственных желаний, направленное вовне, несдержанное, называется порывистым желанием." Что есть отмель чувственного желания? В Анализе Четырёх Основ Достижения




> тибетские дела


слова в картинках

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно подробнее о цепи логических рассуждений, которые привели вас к убеждению в существовании перерождений?


Множественность перерождений (и, соответственно, отличия в протяжённом жизненном опыте) -- единственное, по мне, внятное объяснение разницы, существующий между людьми с рождения. Почему одни рождаются сразу храбрыми, а другие -- трусливыми; одни -- умными, а другие -- глупыми, одни -- талантливыми, а другие -- бездарными?.. И т.д. 
Хотя, конечно, можно объяснять это случайностью, но "с её помощью" : ) можно объяснить всё, что угодно, а потому это -- не объяснение.

А почему Вы так усердно/настойчиво ищете методы проверки этой концепции? И неужто Ваши многознающие астральные (?) знакомые ничего не знают по этому поводу?

----------


## Юй Кан

> "А какое желание называется порывистым? Желание, подстёгиваемое пятью отмелями чувственных желаний, направленное вовне, несдержанное, называется порывистым желанием." Что есть отмель чувственного желания? Из Анализа Четырёх Основ Достижения


Букв. "отмель" подразумевает отсутствие глубины, мелководье... Чуть менее буквально -- поверхностность (здесь -- чувственных желаний).
А чуть ниже по тексту даётся описание углублённого и бесстрастного (т.е., лишённого чувств. желаний) исследования/созерцания собственного тела.

----------


## Антон Соносон

"Он гуляет по воде и не тонет, как если бы это была сухая земля.", там же

----------


## Андрош

> Множественность перерождений (и, соответственно, отличия в протяжённом жизненном опыте) -- единственное, по мне, внятное объяснение разницы, существующий между людьми с рождения. Почему одни рождаются сразу храбрыми, а другие -- трусливыми; одни -- умными, а другие -- глупыми, одни -- талантливыми, а другие -- бездарными?.. И т.д. 
> Хотя, конечно, можно объяснять это случайностью, но "с её помощью" : ) можно объяснить всё, что угодно, а потому это -- не объяснение.
> 
> А почему Вы так усердно/настойчиво ищете методы проверки этой концепции? И неужто Ваши многознающие астральные (?) знакомые ничего не знают по этому поводу?


Я изучаю методы буддизма и буддийский способ мышления. Идея "практической проверки", концепция "религии опыта" очень близка мне. Именно этим и занимаюсь. Поэтому и поинтересовался, какие опыты буддистов, следующих указанию Шакьямуни "все проверять", могут привести к опытному подтверждению перерождения. Или к опытному подтверждению буддийской концепции кармы. Астральные опыты и общение с духовными сущностями из тонкого мира дают мне несколько иную концепцию кармы и перерождения. Поэтому хочу понять, какие опыты буддистов (если это опыты, а не просто рассуждения) привели их к другому результату.

----------


## Балдинг

> Астральные опыты и общение с духовными сущностями из тонкого мира дают мне несколько иную концепцию кармы и перерождения. Поэтому хочу понять


Здравствуйте, Андрош. Я тоже не могу понять/принять буддийскую концепцию перерождений (где-то, как-то даже посты размещал, надеясь продвинуться в проникновенности пониманием).
Не могли бы поделиться своим вИдением этих вещей?

----------


## Шенпен

> Я изучаю методы буддизма и буддийский способ мышления. Идея "практической проверки", концепция "религии опыта" очень близка мне. Именно этим и занимаюсь. Поэтому и поинтересовался, какие опыты буддистов, следующих указанию Шакьямуни "все проверять", могут привести к опытному подтверждению перерождения. Или к опытному подтверждению буддийской концепции кармы. Астральные опыты и общение с духовными сущностями из тонкого мира дают мне несколько иную концепцию кармы и перерождения. Поэтому хочу понять, какие опыты буддистов (если это опыты, а не просто рассуждения) привели их к другому результату.


Попробуйте вот этот фильм :http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....mistaken+child.
Сомневаюсь ,что он покажется Вам убедительным,но может что-то прояснить.
Кстати, иформация  от всякого рода "сущностей" может быть вполне себе недостоверной.С точки зрения буддизма они находятся в плену ложных концепций ,так же ,как и все остальные. 
Хотя ...кто знает ,может Вы там с Буддами общаетесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> Попробуйте вот этот фильм :http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....mistaken+child.
> Сомневаюсь ,что он покажется Вам...



Спасибо за ссылку, смотрел. Необходимость молитв с просьбами о перерождении, астрологические гадания, обязательное требование "найти" переродившегося, чтобы он снова стал учителем, наконец, поиск ребенка "с большими ушами" как у умершего Ламы... разве не кажется это какими-то наивными народными представлениями?

----------


## Андрош

> Здравствуйте, Андрош. Я тоже не могу понять/принять буддийскую концепцию перерождений (где-то, как-то даже посты размещал, надеясь продвинуться в проникновенности пониманием).
> Не могли бы поделиться своим вИдением этих вещей?


Тема большая.. что вас интересует конкретно?

----------


## Балдинг

> Тема большая.. что вас интересует конкретно?


Модель/концепция/суть.
Ппопробую пояснить нюанс. Некая "механистичность" идеи перерождения коробит. Т.е. не укладывается, что сохраняется некая *индивидуальная преемственность* "потока сознания" через неизмеримое количество телесных воплощений. На каком основании возможна *индивидуализация* некоего "потока сознания" так, что человек *конкретно* вспоминает свои пошлые воплощения.
Поэтому мне интересны возможные альтернативные взгляды на "перерождение" и "карму".

----------


## Фил

> Ппопробую пояснить нюанс. Некая "механистичность" идеи перерождения коробит. Т.е. не укладывается, что сохраняется некая *индивидуальная преемственность* "потока сознания" через неизмеримое количество телесных воплощений.


А откуда это?
Этого нет.

----------


## Балдинг

> А откуда это?
> Этого нет.


Неточная типовая цитата: "Вспоминает прошлые жизни, жил в такой-то семье, то-то делал, тем-то болел, так-то умер и т.д. до 100 тыс. воплощений".

----------


## Фил

> Неточная типовая цитата: "Вспоминает прошлые жизни, жил в такой-то семье, то-то делал, тем-то болел, так-то умер и т.д. до 100 тыс. воплощений".


Это что за цитата?
И сразу возникает вопрос "кто вспоминает?"

----------


## Фил

Воспоминание вспоминает?
Ну и пусть себе вспоминает на здоровье!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Воспоминание вспоминает?
> Ну и пусть себе вспоминает на здоровье!


Вы эта, так уж на пару десяток рассказок из сутт как-то того.. не по вашему как-то- не по буддейски, хоть вывернулись бы как нибудь- что-ли..)))

----------


## Фил

> Вы эта, так уж на пару десяток рассказок из сутт как-то того.. не по вашему как-то- не по буддейски, хоть вывернулись бы как нибудь- что-ли..)))


Это у Вас такой буддизм устного творчества разных лам был. Простой и понятный.
А у меня очень даже по буддейски  :Smilie: 

А вот дались всем эти сутты? Что еще за критерий истинности?
На заборе тоже написано, а за забором - дрова.

----------


## Андрош

> Модель/концепция/суть.
> Ппопробую пояснить нюанс. Некая "механистичность" идеи перерождения коробит. Т.е. не укладывается, что сохраняется некая *индивидуальная преемственность* "потока сознания" через неизмеримое количество телесных воплощений. На каком основании возможна *индивидуализация* некоего "потока сознания" так, что человек *конкретно* вспоминает свои пошлые воплощения.
> Поэтому мне интересны возможные альтернативные взгляды на "перерождение" и "карму".


Конечно, когда мы говорим о духовных категориях, то любое описание может быть только схематичным. Носителем индивидуальности является как раз индивидуальная душа. Как сохраняется индивидуальность в самой душе, механизм этого основан на принадлежности всех душ к Единому Сознанию, Абсолюту, флуктуациями которого являются индивидуальные души, наделенные свободной волей и самоосознаванием. 




> индивидуализация некоего "потока сознания"


Примечательно, что буддисты говорят о сознании как о "потоке", но при этом представляют его в некотором роде дискретным, делящимся на "моменты сознания". При этом упускают, что "моменты" всегда связаны с понятием времени, а время - всего лишь условность самого сознания пока оно в материальной форме.

----------

Балдинг (08.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Неточная типовая цитата: "Вспоминает прошлые жизни, жил в такой-то семье, то-то делал, тем-то болел, так-то умер и т.д. до 100 тыс. воплощений".


Насчет 100 тыс. воплощений, думаю, это просто метафора.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Носителем индивидуальности является как раз индивидуальная душа.


Это только если верить в "индивидуальность".

----------


## Фил

> Примечательно, что буддисты говорят о сознании как о "потоке", но при этом представляют его в некотором роде дискретным, делящимся на "моменты сознания".


 Необязательно.

----------


## Андрош

> Это только если верить в "индивидуальность".


А зачем в нее верить? Она очевидна.

----------


## Фил

> А зачем в нее верить? Она очевидна.


Ну или если она для кого-то - "очевидна".
Т.е. если кто-то считает некоторые свои суждения априори безошибочными. На основании, надо полагать, личных предпочтений, что именно считать безошибочным.

----------


## Балдинг

> ...Носителем индивидуальности является как раз индивидуальная душа...


Спасибо. С душой, которая "лишь попутчица тела", модель "перерождений" несет действительно последовательный и непротиворечивый характер.

----------


## Андрош

> Ну или если она для кого-то - "очевидна".
> Т.е. если кто-то считает некоторые свои суждения априори безошибочными. На основании, надо полагать, личных предпочтений, что именно считать безошибочным.


Ну да, некоторые вещи являются очевидными. Для меня, например, очевидно, что я сейчас сижу перед компом. И мне не надо в это "верить".

----------


## Балдинг

> Ну или если она для кого-то - "очевидна".
> Т.е. если кто-то считает некоторые свои суждения априори безошибочными. На основании, надо полагать, личных предпочтений, что именно считать безошибочным.


Здравствуйте, Фил. Прошу простить, что беру на себя наглость ответить на вопрос, адресованный Андрошу.
Как мне кажется, в контексте речь идет об очевидности как Таковости. 
И в этом плане индивидуальность, *как таковая*, -- очевидный феномен.

----------


## Фил

> Спасибо. С душой, которая "лишь попутчица тела", модель "перерождений" несет действительно последовательный и непротиворечивый характер.


 Если не выяснять, что такой "душа", а уверовать в неё - то да, конечно  :Smilie: 
В таком виде буддизм - не более чем ориентальная оболочка общей догматической системы.
Хочешь - с бородами и крестами, 
хочешь - с оранжевыми тряпками и сандалиями, 
хочешь - с ганглинами и смешными ритуалами  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, некоторые вещи являются очевидными. Для меня, например, очевидно, что я сейчас сижу перед компом. И мне не надо в это "верить".


Замечательно! Вы уже в это верите.

----------


## Балдинг

> Если не выяснять, что такой "душа", а уверовать в неё - то да, конечно 
> В таком виде буддизм - не более чем ориентальная оболочка общей догматической системы.
> Хочешь - с бородами и крестами, 
> хочешь - с оранжевыми тряпками и сандалиями, 
> хочешь - с ганглинами и смешными ритуалами


Да Вы что, Фил! :-) Это уже не буддизм.

----------


## Андрош

> Спасибо. С душой, которая "лишь попутчица тела", модель "перерождений" несет действительно последовательный и непротиворечивый характер.


К осмысленности этой модели перерождений можно добавить еще то, что этот процесс происходит под контролем Иерархии духовных сущностей - наших учителей и наставников. "Школа" предполагает наличие Учителей.

----------


## Фил

> Здравствуйте, Фил. Прошу простить, что беру на себя наглость ответить на вопрос, адресованный Андрошу.
> Как мне кажется, в контексте речь идет об очевидности как Таковости. 
> И в этом плане индивидуальность, *как таковая*, -- очевидный феномен.


Это публичное пространство, поэтому я никому конкретно вопрос не задаю, а - всем.
Очевидный составной феномен, поскольку лишена самобытия.

----------


## Фил

> Да Вы что, Фил! :-) Это уже не буддизм.


В том-то и дело!

----------


## Фил

> К осмысленности этой модели перерождений можно добавить еще то, что этот процесс происходит под контролем Иерархии духовных сущностей - наших учителей и наставников. "Школа" предполагает наличие Учителей.


А также Учителя Учителей - Ишвару.
(у Вас воззрение Йоги, но Вы зачем то хотите выдать это за буддизм. Зачем - непонятно...)

----------


## Андрош

> Замечательно! Вы уже в это верите.


При желании можно притянуть "веру" к чему угодно. Вы, например, можете считать, "что вы *верите* в то, что вы существуете." Мне больше подходит формулировка: "я *знаю*, что я существую". Можете считать это моим "личным предпочтением". Хотя за отличиями веры от знания можно обратиться и к толковому словарю ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это у Вас такой буддизм устного творчества разных лам был. Простой и понятный.
> А у меня очень даже по буддейски 
> 
> А вот дались всем эти сутты? Что еще за критерий истинности?
> На заборе тоже написано, а за забором - дрова.


Форум тут -- буддийский. И если кому сутты -- вроде надписей на заборе, за которым дрова, тот просто не буддист. И мнение его спесивое по поводу буддизма тут весит меньше, чем ничего. А так... хулить ПК -- себе вредить, раздувая свою пустую эгу.

----------


## Фил

> При желании можно притянуть "веру" к чему угодно. Вы, например, можете считать, "что вы *верите* в то, что вы существуете." Мне больше подходит формулировка: "я *знаю*, что я существую". Можете считать это моим "личным предпочтением". Хотя за отличиями веры от знания можно обратиться и к толковому словарю ))


Знание - это то, в чем нет возможности сомневаться.
Если Вы считаете, что перед компьютером сидите именно Вы, но при этом не можете объяснить, что такое "Вы", это выглядит странно.

----------


## Фил

> Форум тут -- буддийский. И если кому сутты -- вроде надписей на заборе, за которым дрова, тот просто не буддист.


Да кто это так сказал?
Это Ваше личное мнение. Хотя Вы себя позиционируете как "эталон".
И весит Ваше мнение не более моего.

Например для тхеравадинов, махаянские джатаки суть - надписи на заборе.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если не выяснять, что такой "душа", а уверовать в неё - то да, конечно 
> В таком виде буддизм - не более чем ориентальная оболочка общей догматической системы.
> Хочешь - с бородами и крестами, 
> хочешь - с оранжевыми тряпками и сандалиями, 
> хочешь - с ганглинами и смешными ритуалами


Вот опять, понты врастопыр...
Как и в любом другом духовном учении, в буддизме -- запишите себе крупными буквами и читайте каждый день на ночь, что ли? : ) -- есть и своя догматика, и своя аксиоматика, без которых он вырождается в нечто "для поговорить".

О том, что такое душа в контексте христ-ва, простое исчерпывающее определение: "*Душа это то, что страдает, когда здорово всё тело*".
В контексте буддизма под это определение подпадает ум (_читта_).
И как, может быть, ни странно, но индивидуальность существ в буддизме признаётся, даже если формально (упайно : ) отрицается...
А о правильном понимании _анатта/анатма_ -- означающем, в контексте буддизма же, никак не "не-я" -- надо повторять уж в какой бессчётный раз?

----------

Балдинг (08.04.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Очевидный составной феномен, поскольку лишена самобытия.


Ну да, очевидный феномен.

----------


## Фил

> Вот опять, понты врастопыр...
> Как и в любом другом духовном учении, в буддизме -- запишите себе крупными буквами и читайте каждый день на ночь, что ли? : ) -- есть и своя догматика, и своя аксиоматика, без которых он вырождается в нечто "для поговорить".
> 
> О том, что такое душа в контексте христ-ва, простое исчерпывающее определение: "*Душа это то, что страдает, когда здорово всё тело*".
> В контексте буддизма под это определение подпадает ум (_читта_).
> И как, может быть, ни странно, но индивидуальность существ в буддизме признаётся, даже если формально (упайно : ) отрицается...
> А о правильном понимании _анатта/анатма_ -- означающем, в контексте буддизма же, никак не "не-я" -- надо повторять уж в какой бессчётный раз?


Под это определение ум (читта) - не попадает.
Если только в Вами любимой читтаматре.
Догматика есть только в Вашей версии буддизма.
Она абсолютно необязательна.

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, очевидный феномен.


Составной. Лишенный самобытия.

----------


## Балдинг

> В том-то и дело!


Поясняю. По ходу дискурса у нас возник уточняющий вопрос, вне буддизма. Т.е. претензий на буддистскость не было. 
Чистое свидетельствование.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Например для тхеравадинов, махаянские джатаки суть - надписи на заборе.


А вот вилять/соскакивать -- неправильно, т.к. речь у Вас зашла о *суттах*, а не джатаках.
Так вот Сутта-питака ПК авторитетна для всех будд. школ, включая сюда даже чань/дзэн.

----------


## Фил

> А вот вилять/соскакивать -- неправильно, т.к. речь у Вас зашла о *суттах*, а не джатаках.
> Так вот Сутта-питака ПК авторитетна для всех будд. школ, включая сюда даже чань/дзэн.


Я имел в виду некое "писание", не важно сутты ПК это или джатаки.
А Вы уверены, что Вы понимаете правильно то, что написано в ПК?
И на основании чего у Вас такая уверенность?

И таким образом, махаянские джатаки все таки значит не котируются (по Вашему)?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Под это определение ум (читта) - не попадает.


Опровергните, но -- не фантазиями/импровизами, а -- аргументами из аутентичных будд. текстов? Если нет -- будете в очередной раз просто болтуном.




> Если только в Вами любимой читтаматре.
> Догматика есть только в Вашей версии буддизма.
> Она абсолютно необязательна.


Буддизм -- вообще штука ни для кого абсолютно ни разу необязательная. : ) 
Потому -- зачем именовать себя буддистом, презрительно отзываясь о суттах, отвергая догматику и аксиоматику Дхармы и выдавая голословные утверждения, к буддизму отношения не имеющие? Слово "буддизма/буддист" красивое, что ли?

----------


## Фил

> Опровергните, но -- не фантазиями/импровизами, а -- аргументами из аутентичных будд. текстов? Если нет -- будете в очередной раз просто болтуном.


 Почитайте Нагарджуну и Чандракирти, например. 
А насчет "очередной раз просто болтуном" - это просто хамство с Вашей стороны.




> Буддизм -- вообще штука ни для кого абсолютно ни разу необязательная. : ) 
> Потому -- зачем именовать себя буддистом, презрительно отзываясь о суттах, отвергая догматику и аксиоматику Дхармы и выдавая голословные утверждения, к буддизму отношения не имеющие? Слово "буддизма/буддист" красивое, что ли?


Я не отзывался презрительно о суттах.
И не выдавал ни одного голословного утверждения.
В отличие от Вас. И например этого самого утверждения, которое Вы только что и выдали.

----------


## Балдинг

> А Вы уверены, что Вы понимаете правильно то, что написано в ПК?
> И на основании чего у Вас такая уверенность?


Не только к этому посту, а в целом к дихотомиям знание-вера, правильно-неправильно, разрешите предложить такие ракурсы созерцания.
Из стихотворения 1994 года:
"Забыв о сомнениях, чтобы дать организму возможность дальше терпеть..."
Сознательное допущение/попущение (вместо знания либо веры).
"Истины нет, есть множество актуализирующихся правд..." 
"Татхагата не связан тем, что сковывает целые поколения"

[скептицизм, в общем-то, присутствует в перечне 10 главных оков (самйоджана), от которых, в буддийской традиции, надо избавиться. Преодоление его производится по разному, мне представляется практически применимым метод сознательного допущения/попущения, без претензии при этом на некую универсальную Истину]

----------

Фил (08.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не только к этому посту, а в целом к дихотомиям знание-вера, правильно-неправильно, разрешите предложить такие ракурсы созерцания.
> Из стихотворения 1994 года:
> "Забыв о сомнениях, чтобы дать организму возможность дальше терпеть..."
> Сознательное допущение/попущение (вместо знания либо веры).
> "Истины нет, есть множество актуализирующихся правд..." 
> "Татхагата не связан тем, что сковывает целые поколения"
> 
> [скептицизм, в общем-то, присутствует в перечне 10 главных оков (самйоджана), от которых, в буддийской традиции, надо избавиться. Преодоление его производится по разному, мне представляется практически применимым метод сознательного допущения/попущения, без претензии при этом на некую универсальную Истину]


Не скептицизм, а безосновательное отрицание. Хотя термин "скептицизм" сейчас используется именно в этом контексте.
А каким образом Вы тогда так лихо перешли к существованию "души" и зачем?

Только надо помнить, что Скептицизм (безосновательное отрицание) - есть утверждение. Так что оковой является безосновательное что-бы то ни было.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я имел в виду некое "писание", не важно сутты ПК это или джатаки.


Показательное "не важно сутты ПК это или джатаки"...
Сутты -- это сутты, а джатаки -- джатаки. Подробно об отличиях между ними (достаточно существенных) -- в словарях или, хотя бы, в Вики.
Хотя и те, и другие входят в Сутта-питаку.




> А Вы уверены, что Вы понимаете правильно то, что написано в ПК?
> И на основании чего у Вас такая уверенность?


А это другой вопрос, абстрактный и провоцирующий на нескромность.
Задавайте конкретные вопросы по суттам -- будем разбираться, по факту. Что происходило не раз и не десять : ) за 10 лет моего бывания в БФ.




> И таким образом, махаянские джатаки все таки значит не котируются (по Вашему)?


А это -- третий вопрос, относящийся к несколько разной -- формально, но не по сути -- *догматике и аксиоматике* разных ветвей буддизма.
К беспонятному сравнению сутт с надписью на заборе он отношения не имеет. Потому -- отклоняю. : )

----------

Балдинг (08.04.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я не отзывался презрительно о суттах


Фил, смею предположить, что эти слова:




> А вот дались всем эти сутты? Что еще за критерий истинности?
> На заборе тоже написано, а за забором - дрова.


Были, скажем так, критично восприняты известным Вам участником бф.
Как лицо незаинтересованное, могу свидетельствовать, что приведенная цитата действительно содержит в себе риск быть прочитанной, как содержащая элемент пренебрежения (презрения).

Сообщается исключительно в миротворческих целях.

----------

Фил (08.04.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> А каким образом Вы тогда так лихо перешли к существованию "души" и зачем?


Помните: "созерцай тело в теле, чувства в чувствах, ум в уме"?
Так вот, я не пришел к сущестованию души. 
Я старался понять ви'дение другого мыслящего существа в рамках предлагаемой им парадигмы перерождения/кармы.

----------

Фил (08.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, смею предположить, что эти слова:
> Были, скажем так, критично восприняты известным Вам участником бф.
> Как лицо незаинтересованное, могу свидетельствовать, что приведенная цитата действительно содержит в себе риск быть прочитанной, как содержащая элемент пренебрежения (презрения).
> 
> Сообщается исключительно в миротворческих целях.


Странно делать выводы об истинности чего бы то ни было только на основании того, что это где-то написано.
Будь то хоть ПК, хоть еще что-то. 
И строить теория познания на аутентичных буддийских текстах и цитатах.
Знание не зависит ни от текстов, ни от аутентичности.
Хотя конечно, фанатичные религиозные чувства это может оскорбить.
Но я не на этом уровне разговариваю, это неинтересно.

----------

Доня (12.08.2017), Дубинин (08.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Помните: "созерцай тело в теле, чувства в чувствах, ум в уме"?
> Так вот, я не пришел к сущестованию души. 
> Я старался понять ви'дение другого мыслящего существа в рамках предлагаемой им парадигмы перерождения/кармы.


А насколько это важно?
Это вполне может быть не более чем культурным окружением того времени.

----------


## Балдинг

> Странно делать выводы об истинности чего бы то ни было только на основании того, что это где-то написано.
> Будь то хоть ПК, хоть еще что-то. 
> И строить теория познания на аутентичных буддийских текстах и цитатах.
> Знание не зависит ни от текстов, ни от аутентичности.
> Хотя конечно, фанатичные религиозные чувства это может оскорбить.
> Но я не на этом уровне разговариваю, это неинтересно.


В русле тоже одной из самйоджан (цепляние к правилам и предписаниям) действительно имеется большой соблазн с Вами согласиться, если не памятовать при этом о *критериях правильной речи* (деяние словом).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почитайте Нагарджуну и Чандракирти, например.


А Вы уверены, что сами-то правильно *не понимаете* труды того и другого, а? : )) Шутка.
Покажите, плз, цитатами из любых трудов этих наставников, из которых, на Ваш взгляд, следует, что ум -- не то, что страдает, когда здорово всё тело?
И рассмотрим де-факто и совместно. А то просто пошлю читать ПК, для профилактики неведения...




> А насчет "очередной раз просто болтуном" - это просто хамство с Вашей стороны.


Извините, если обидел, не желая того, а провоцируя на, в кои-то веки, аргументированные док-ва.
Ну, и манера некорректного ведения диалога: виляния, подмены понятий, приведения посторонних доводов и умножения вопросов, не имеющих отношения к обсуждаемому... Для этого есть определения и пожёстче. Но не будем теребить самолюбие. Ладно?




> Я не отзывался презрительно о суттах.


Сравнение сутт с надписью на заборе, за которым дрова, -- презрительное.




> И не выдавал ни одного голословного утверждения.


Пока что в нашем диалоге я не увидел от Вас ни одного утверждения, основанного на фактах.
Поправьте как-нибудь это дело?




> В отличие от Вас. И например этого самого утверждения, которое Вы только что и выдали.


Давайте тормознём и не будет -- на личности? Я проверил (в ответ на Ваши не уязвившие мну провокации касательно эталона и т.п.): Вы легко обижаетесь, потому можно с этим закончить.

----------

Балдинг (08.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Составной. Лишенный самобытия.


Можно уточнить: а что вы вообще считаете "самобытием"? И что, по вашему мнению, "не-составное" и обладает самобытием? Чем отличается "самобытие" от "бытия"?

----------

Фил (08.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Знание - это то, в чем нет возможности сомневаться.
> Если Вы считаете, что перед компьютером сидите именно Вы, но при этом не можете объяснить, что такое "Вы", это выглядит странно.


Человек может знать (на данный момент)- вообще- что угодно. (это не исключает далее- вновь вопросы- типа: "а вот всё-же как оно на самом деле.."))

----------

Фил (08.04.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> разве не кажется это какими-то наивными народными представлениями?


Мне - нет.

----------


## Фил

> Человек может знать (на данный момент)- вообще- что угодно. (это не исключает далее- вновь вопросы- типа: "а вот всё-же как оно на самом деле.."))


 Если не исключает вопросы - значит не знает. Знал бы - вопросов бы не было.

----------


## Фил

> Можно уточнить: а что вы вообще считаете "самобытием"?


Существования без каких бы то ни было условий.




> И что, по вашему мнению, "не-составное" и обладает самобытием?


В том то и дело, что такое невозможно.




> Чем отличается "самобытие" от "бытия"?


Бытие зависит от чего-то еще, что в свою очередь зависит от чего-то еще и так до бесконечности.
Это называется взаимозависимое возникновение.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Существования без каких бы то ни было условий.
> 
> В том то и дело, что такое невозможно.


Для кого невозможно достижение необусловленной ниббаны/нирваны? : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Для кого невозможно достижение необусловленной ниббаны/нирваны? : )


Для всех не возможно. Можно проверяемо "не продолжать", и ничего не мочь сказать об этом "непродолжении". Остальное предмет  разнообразной веры- от конфессии к конфессии.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для всех не возможно. Можно проверяемо "не продолжать", и ничего не мочь сказать об этом "непродолжении". Остальное предмет  разнообразной веры- от конфессии к конфессии.


Можете представить себе человека умиротворённого, не страдающего от мыслей, не беспокоящегося, не страшащегося ничего, включая смерть?..

----------


## Дубинин

> Можете представить себе человека умиротворённого, не страдающего от мыслей, не беспокоящегося, не страшащегося ничего, включая смерть?..


Конечно: опрокинув ледяной водки из стопки, и застыв в одной руке вилка с грибом и кольцами лука, в другой ложка с борщом, и глядящего в даль...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.04.2015), Доня (12.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно: опрокинув ледяной водки из стопки, и застыв в одной руке вилка с грибом и кольцами лука, в другой ложка с борщом, и глядящего в даль...


Значит, это -- вполне предсказуемо : ) -- и есть Ваша кратковременная нирвана. Но кому-то (к примеру, мне) этого -- мало... : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

Мои извинения: сразу не заметил... %)




> Странно делать выводы об истинности чего бы то ни было только на основании того, что это где-то написано.
> Будь то хоть ПК, хоть еще что-то.


Верно. Первое предположение -- бред, тут же отвергнутый безо всякого скептицизма.
Уловка: сам придумал -- сам отверг.
Но Будда-то предлагал проверять на практике им поведанное, верно?
Потому ПК, тут ни при чём...




> И строить теория познания на аутентичных буддийских текстах и цитатах.


Фил не знает, что Будда, предложивший путь к избавлению от страданий, не предлагал строить теории (включая сюда теорию познания), а предложено такое очередное странное дело персонально Филом -- в свете тута ж отвергания? Знач, имеем тут уловку нумер 2 и не более того.




> Знание не зависит ни от текстов, ни от аутентичности.


Ну. Всё надобно проверять, проверять и ещё раз проверять: на о-пы-те.
Но без правильных/аутентичных текстов, содержащих изложение многократно проверенного чужого опыта, или опытного наставника -- ходить дураку (непросветлённому) век дураком (непросветлённым)... И если ему это нравится -- почему нет? 
Только сами-то тексты -- буддийские, аутентичные -- ни в чём таком не виноваты.




> Хотя конечно, фанатичные религиозные чувства *это* может оскорбить.


Что *это* может оскорбить: бред, тут же лично отвергнутый его творцом, или туманные рассуждения о теории -- хех! -- познания применительно к буддизму?




> Но я не на этом уровне разговариваю, это неинтересно.


И каков же Ваш авторитетный буддийский левел, позволяющий легко и интересно уподоблять сказанное в суттах написанному на заборе? %)

----------


## Балдинг

> Это что за цитата?
> И сразу возникает вопрос "кто вспоминает?"


Здравствуйте, Фил.
Нашлась более дословная цитата:

Так с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой, он и обращает и направляет мысль к знанию, основанную на воспоминании о местах, где он пребывал в прежних существованиях. Он вспоминает различные места, где пребывал в прежних существованиях, а именно: в одном рождении, в двух рождениях, в трех рождениях, в четырех рождениях, в пяти рождениях, в десяти рождениях, в двадцати рождениях, в тридцати рождениях, в сорока рождениях, в пятидесяти рождениях, в ста рождениях, в тысячи рождений, в сотни тысяч рождений, во многих периодах свертывания мира, во многих периодах развертывания мира, во многих периодах развертывания и свертывания мира: "Там я жил под таким-то именем, в таком-то роду, в таком-то сословии, таким-то пропитанием, испытывал такое-то счастье и несчастье, достиг такого-то срока жизни. Вслед за тем, оставив существование, я вновь родился в другом мире. А там я жил под таким-то именем, в таком-то роду, в таком-то сословии, таким-то пропитанием, испытывал такое-то счастье и несчастье, достиг такого-то срока жизни. Вслед за тем, оставив существование, я был вновь рожден здесь" – так вспоминает он во всех обстоятельствах и подробностях различные места, где пребывал в прежних существованиях.
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn13.htm

Ну и такой "механистичный" подход непротиворечиво вписывается как раз в модель с "душой", кочующей по физическим телам рожденных существ.

----------

Фил (09.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну и такой "механистичный" подход непротиворечиво вписывается как раз в модель с "душой", кочующей по физическим телам рожденных существ.


 Если "душой" является некая составная сущность лишенная самобытия - то почему нет. 
Мало ли чего там кочует по физическим телам? 
Атомы всякие, вирусы, бактерии, электрический ток.
Возможно мы чего то еще не знаем.
Но зачем плодить сущности сверх меры? 
Их и так хватает, чтобы себе еще что-то фантазировать.

И кстати, тут так и не написано кто вспоминает?
Написано, что "он", "монах", ну и так далее  :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (10.04.2015)

----------


## Андрош

Надеюсь, тема не померла совсем и у нее не плохая карма.  :Smilie: 
Господа, а кто что может сказать о карме животных? Вот у меня кот дома живет подслеповатый, зрение потерял в раннем возрасте от неудачного лечения кошачьими врачами... Значит ли это, что у него "плохая карма"? Может, он в прошлой жизни слишком много с вожделением смотрел на молодых кошечек?  :Wink:  Или почему тогда? какая причина у такого следствия?

----------


## Тамсерку

В Ламриме подробнейшим образом описываются страдания существ в каждом из адов. Говорится, что в адах существа находятся до тех пор, пока не исчерпается неблагая карма, которая их туда привела. Вот в связи с этим у меня вопрос: если карма исчерпывается в адах, то почему бывают неблагие / благие рождения в соответствии с накопленной кармой? Или карма в адах не полностью исчерпывается? Или исчерпание кармы в адах и новое рождение - это не связанные процессы?

----------


## Алик

> В Ламриме подробнейшим образом описываются страдания существ в каждом из адов. Говорится, что в адах существа находятся до тех пор, пока не исчерпается неблагая карма, которая их туда привела. Вот в связи с этим у меня вопрос: если карма исчерпывается в адах, то почему бывают неблагие / благие рождения в соответствии с накопленной кармой? Или карма в адах не полностью исчерпывается? Или исчерпание кармы в адах и новое рождение - это не связанные процессы?


В своих фантазиях предположу, что , т.к. в аду накопить хорошую карму нельзя, а можно только отработать ту, что накопилась, то, после исчерпания наказания, существо возвращается в условия, которые были до накопления плохой кармы. Вот даже зеки, отсидевшие одинаковый срок за одинаковые преступления, возвращаются - кто в родную деревню, а кто в виллу на берегу океана. А дальше уж как повезёт...

----------

Шуньяананда (07.04.2017)

----------


## Тамсерку

> в аду накопить хорошую карму нельзя, а можно только отработать ту, что накопилась, то, после исчерпания наказания, существо возвращается в условия, которые были до накопления плохой кармы.


Согласно вашему предположению, существо каждую новую жизнь перерождается в одних и тех же условиях.  День сурка какой-то.

Ну и насчет того, что в аду нельзя накопить хорошую карму, есть притча:

_Давным-давно, столь бессчетное количество кальп тому назад, что и не перескажешь, в ад живых существ низверглись два человека, творивших зло. Стражи ада заставляли их таскать железную колесницу и били железными молотами, побуждая без устали бегать.

Один из них, слабый физически, будучи не в состоянии волочить колесницу, подвергался ударам железного молота, умирал и снова возвращался к жизни.

Его напарник, видя такие мучения и породив помысел о милосердии, сказал стражу ада:

– Я один буду тянуть железную колесницу, отпусти этого человека!

Разгневавшись, страж ада ударил его железным молотом, отчего тот сразу умер и возродился в небе тридцати трех богов.

– Ананда, – закончил Победоносный, – человек, пребывавший в то время, в той жизни, в аду живых существ и породивший милосердие, – это я ныне. В то время в аду живых существ я впервые породил помысел о милосердии. 
С того времени и по сей день обо всех живых существах мыслю с милосердием и любовью.

Ананда и многочисленные окружающие безмерно радовались рассказу Победоносного._

----------

Шуньяананда (16.04.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Согласно вашему предположению, существо каждую новую жизнь перерождается в одних и тех же условиях.  День сурка какой-то.
> 
> [/I]


Так я же в конце дописал, что " дальше уж  как повезёт...". Если после отсидки не косячить,  то и в мэры, и в депутаты пролезть можно ).

----------

Шуньяананда (07.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Насколько помню; в ТБ буддизме- есть карма "рождения" ("тело- и место") и карма "становления" ("ништяки внутри ада- рая").
По логике, при условии "безначальности"- карма "становления"- вообще "вечна и не исчерпаема" даже у будды (он не порождает новую "карму рождения"). Отсель выходит, что исчерпаться может только карма "родиться здесь и с этим телом" (до нового её порождения чем-то..)

----------

Тамсерку (07.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Ламриме подробнейшим образом описываются страдания существ в каждом из адов. Говорится, что в адах существа находятся до тех пор, пока не исчерпается неблагая карма, которая их туда привела. Вот в связи с этим у меня вопрос: если карма исчерпывается в адах, то почему бывают неблагие / благие рождения в соответствии с накопленной кармой? Или карма в адах не полностью исчерпывается? Или исчерпание кармы в адах и новое рождение - это не связанные процессы?


У существ огромное множество карм накоплено. При определённых условиях определённые кармы созревают, ввиде тех или иных переживаний. В момент смерти например, созревает ввергающая в следующее рождение карма, на то какая именно всплывёт из имеющегося множества - различные условия влияют, привычки, тенденции и т.п.

Также существа постоянно и новые кармы накапливают, кроме случаев полностью бессознательных состояний.

При этом даже те кто в нараках (адах) рождаются имеют в совокупностях ума и благие кармы, но они в те моменты не проявляются, нет условий.
И те, кто деванических (божественных) состояниях рождаются, также имеют в совокупностях ума и неблагие кармы, но они в те моменты не проявляются, нет условий.
Когда будут соответствующие условия те или иные кармы, до этого находящиеся в латентном состоянии, проявятся в виде тех или иных переживаний, благого или нет рождения и т.п.

----------


## Мальявика

> Кстати, уважаемые коллеги, что назывется "сон в руку".
> Вот наткнулся на интересную цитату из Бойс, цитируемую по книге более известного в определенных кругах Торчинова:
> 
> 
> 
> Особо инетересные места постарался выделить.


Удивительно,как в нашу калиюжную эпоху простое человеческое сострадание ,обыкновенная отзывчивость не считается достойной.Привожу пример из Учения о том,как восходить в поведении Падмасамбхавы,где он пишет,что надо забыть себя и служить людям,не думая о вознаграждении.

----------


## Альф

> служить людям,не думая о вознаграждении.


У меня такой вопрос, а можно сострадать, не вмешиваясь в ход событий? Как бы со стороны без всяких служений кому бы то ни было

----------


## Мальявика

Когда ты помогаешь другому человеку,ты отрываешь от себя.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда ты помогаешь другому человеку,ты отрываешь от себя.


А названное страшным словом "отрываешь" точнее или без эмоций называиццо "делишься", нет?
При этом есть правильная вполне буддийская позиция: "Помогая другим, помогаешь себе".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.04.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Вы и ответили на свой вопрос в заглавии: кармически обусловленное тело в кармически обусловленном мире. Возможно он мог бы поберечь себя ,но возможно он выбрал какое полезное предприятие, которое создало излишнюю нагрузку на организм ,но было оправдано с духовной точки зрения!


вот этот вариант наиболее логичен, потому как "созрела прошлая карма" слегка не соответствует все таки тому, что говорится о законах кармы в буддизме. Ведь если ты совершаешь умелые действия, твоя негативная карма не имеет той почвы, на которой может реализоваться. А вот если человек практикует и продвигается в своей садхане, то вполне вероятно он может просто видеть другой смысл в таком инструменте как тело, ну и в результате "переборщить".  Конечно же допускается вариант, что ты там накосячил 100000 жизней назад и типа дошло, но где логика? Если ты в этой жизни осознал такие вещи, как дуккха и понимаешь, что чихнуть неаккуратно и тебе воздастся, ежель не дай вариант какую нибудь мошь в чихе утопишь. А тут такие серьезные вещи на которые ты типа повлиять не можешь! Вот уж нестыковка получается. У всего есть причины -гласит закон, и тем более у инсульта. Делаешь то, получаешь это. Ешь много - будешь как минимум толстый, максимум умрешь от инфаркта или рака, чего уж на карму то все сваливать!))

----------


## Доня

> 2. На аватаре - шаман австралийских аборигенов. В картинке заложена определенная энергетика, лучше на ней долго взгляд не задерживать и "в глаза" не смотреть.


на аватаре индийский актер, сыгравший учителя Дрону в сериале Махабхарата)))
хотя может вы поглумились))

----------

